# Авиация > Однополчане >  927 иап, Береза

## Fighter

927 Кенигсберский Краснознаменный ордена Алексанра Невского истребительный авиационный полк (ныне 927 АБ ВВС и ПВО РБ) был одним из лучших  полков страны. Славный боевой путь во время ВОВ, после войны Египет, Вьетнам, Куба,  Эфиопмя, Афганистан, - полк всегда отличался высочайшим уровнем подготовки, воспитал огромное количество прославленных летчиков. 
Эта тема для служивших в 927 иап.

----------


## мук33

> 927 Кенигсберский ордена Алексанра Невского истребительный авиационный полк (ныне 927 АБ ВВС и ПВО РБ) был одним из лучших  полков страны. Славный боевой путь во время ВОВ, после войны Египет, Вьетнам, Куба,  Эфиопмя, Афганистан, - полк всегда отличался высочайшим уровнем подготовки, воспитал огромное количество прославленных летчиков. 
> Эта тема для служивших в 927 иап.


А можно там не служившему, но бывавшему в гостях?* А.Мельник еще служит? Пусть кинет весточку на "Виртуальную Качу". Есть инфа от однокашников-однополчан по ДВ.

----------


## Fighter

http://kacha.ru/php/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=937

----------


## Fighter

http://www.airforce.ru/staff/fighter/index.htm

----------


## Fighter

На снимке недавнего прошлого (справа налево) В. Лазарь, В.Авдонин, А.Кравченок, в разные годы сделавшие очень много для 927 иап (ныне 927 АБ РБ).

----------


## Fighter

30 июня 2007 г. в г Береза, Брестской обл. респ. Беларусь состоится встреча, посвященная 65-летней годовщине 927 иап.
С уважением, Николай Карев.
Тел.+7(903) 102-66-66, +7(903) 000-00-02.

----------


## Юрий

Уважаемый Fighter! Если не сложно, после встречи однополчан, выложите Ваши фото! Во-первых интересно для истории, а во-вторых, вдруг чьи-нибудь сослуживцы проглянут!

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Жаль только, что в воздухе не планируют ничего показывать. У нас праздники авиабаз стали похожи на День танкиста.

----------


## Fighter

Береза. 30 мюня 2007 г.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо! А на второй фотографии что? Музей базы?

----------


## Fighter

На второй фотографии комната, посвященная 927 иап в местном краеведческом музее. Все материалы собраны в инициативном порядке бывшим летчиком полка подполковником В.Шульга, на снимке справа.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Вот еще немного Березы 30 июня.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Антону П. - маньяку-29-х. Ну это понятное дело Береза на 65 лет (продолжение или окончание).

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Вот остатки, которые хотел выложить.

----------


## Антоха

> Антону П. - маньяку-29-х. Ну это понятное дело Береза на 65 лет (продолжение или окончание).


ух! спасибо за заботу! кто еще поможет бедному миговеду как ни Вы :Biggrin:

----------


## Fighter

Короткая история о летном обмундировании.

В Афганистане повседневной формой одежды были летные и технические комбинезоны, из которых мы не вылезали с утра до ночи. Положенную на войне полевую форму приходилось одевать только руководству, раз в месяц «приглашенному» на военный совет в Кабул. Полушерстяные китель, бриджи, сапоги, полевая фуражка с высоким аэродинамическим качеством - подходящая одежда для войны в горах в сорокоградусную жару с сильным ветром. Как говорил, размышляя на эту тему в курсантские годы, мой однокашник Толя Семененко - военный должен быть страшен! 
Наши летные комбезы были гораздо удобнее любой формы, хотя тоже были не без недостатков - в полете из кармана карту из под лямок парашюта не вынешь, все записи только на наколенном планшете. Форма без погон и знаков отличия - пехота смотрит как на сантехника. У нас, правда, еще со времен маневров в Монголию в период советско-китайского обострения, сохранились настоящие офицерские шерстяные пилотки. Удобная вещь особенно на перелете – ведь в истребителе и фуражку положить некуда!  
В те времена из всех ВВС государств - членов Варшавского Договора, лучшая летная форма была у «бедных» поляков. У них были и карманы ниже колен для карт, и планшетки для записей на рукавах, и широкий воротник, чтобы ремни не терли, и знаки отличия, и материал негорючий. Правда отдельные вещи нашей летной экипировки, сделанные на совесть из натуральных материалов, были непревзойденными и незаменимы в повседневной жизни, особенно на рыбалке и охоте. 
К сентябрю 1983 года после трех месяцев круглосуточного использования, наши белые комбезы, выданные еще в Союзе, сильно поизносилась и пожелтели. Но с обещанной заменой формы «по мере износа» тыл явно не спешил. Тыл  вообще представлял особое государство в государстве. Мои слова не в упрек тем, кто не жалея жизни, вел грузовики, наполненные бомбами через Саланг, кто доставлял боеприпасы и питание действующим войскам, эвакуировал раненых. Но был и другой тыл, торгующий топливом, вещами и бомботарой, кому война, а кому… Наш новый командир ОБАТО успел заработать на новую «Волгу» за пару месяцев «службы».
Заканчивалось лето. После трудного дня, пара летчиков (капитаны Косарев и Путятин), приняв на грудь фронтовые сто грамм, вышла из модуля перекурить перед сном. Черные горы на фоне близких звезд южного неба, неторопливая стрельба охранения трассирующими пулями по осветительным ракетам. Спокойную беседу о «вечном» прервало появление перед курилкой начальника вещевого склада батальона обеспечения. Сама по себе встреча не представляла бы ни чего особенного, если не контраст потертой формы пилотов и новенького, только с родного склада, летного обмундирования тыловика. На вопрос, когда будем менять одежду, прапорщик дал явно не правильный ответ, за что и закончил вечернюю прогулку в ближайшей канаве, в которой его пытались утопить возбужденные летчики. К счастью, воды в ней было по колено, тыловик отделался грязевыми процедурами и совместимыми с жизнью ушибами. Вышедший подышать штатный руководитель полетов подполковник А.И. Кулешов, увидев картину боя, как обычно сразу врубился в «воздушную обстановку» и добавил просящему помощи начскладу еще пару пинков.  
Летчики и РП, успокоенные безнадежно испорченным видом «тыловой крысы», пошли спать, а пострадавший, немного отмывшись, побежал фиксировать ущерб.   
На следующее утро провинившихся летчиков вызвали «на ковер», хорошенько отодрали, не настоящая же война, чтоб пьяных поваров заживо варить. 
Руководство «героического тыла» требовало летчиков чуть ли не под трибунал - оскорбили «боевого» прапорщика. Но командир полка не позволил –  каждый летчик на счету, а от начсклада какая польза? Не утопили же, да и с какого изобилия он шастает в летной форме? Политики все же отреагировали - как без воспитания, но тоже не очень сильно, без занесения.
После этого случая вещевик сразу переоделся в скромное техническое обмундирование и обходил подальше летный модуль, а всему летному составу через неделю выдали новые комбинезоны.

----------


## SVVAULSH



----------


## Gnom

На самом деле!!! Просто необходимо поделиться воспоминаниями. Меня эта мысль уже давно посещает. Информации много. Большинство сослуживцев с которыми я общаюсь только приветствуют это. Но ведь приходит молодёжь. Реально вижу, что двух стендов в музее части не хватает. Не все знают что есть в краеведческом музее. Очень интересно прочитать воспоминания участников событий. Я уверен эту идею поддержат Кравчёнок, Долгих, Степанов, Шульга.

----------


## Mig

> 927 Кенигсберский ордена Алексанра Невского истребительный авиационный полк (ныне 927 АБ ВВС и ПВО РБ) был одним из лучших  полков страны. Славный боевой путь во время ВОВ, после войны Египет, Вьетнам, Куба,  Эфиопмя, Афганистан, - полк всегда отличался высочайшим уровнем подготовки, воспитал огромное количество прославленных летчиков.


Уважаемый Николай,

а можно чуть подробнее про Кубу и Эфиопию? 

С уважением,

----------


## Fighter

> Уважаемый Николай,
> 
> а можно чуть подробнее про Кубу и Эфиопию? 
> 
> С уважением,


В 77 году, когда Сомали вторглась в Эфиопию, две кубинские эскадрильи были направлены в Эфиопию. Для поддержания боеспособности ВВС Кубы одна аэ 927 иап была направлена на Кубу. Одновременно другая группа летчиков полка в качестве советников находилась в Эфиопии. Альфред и Миша могут об этом полнее рассказать, я прибыл в полк в 81 г.
Касаясь истории полка, кроме рассказов истребителя, у меня сохранился довольно подробный афганский дневник 1983-84, думаю, в ближайшее время доработаю окончательно и  выложу.

----------


## Mig

> В 77 году, когда Сомали вторглась в Эфиопию, две кубинские эскадрильи были направлены в Эфиопию. Для поддержания боеспособности ВВС Кубы одна аэ 927 иап была направлена на Кубу. Одновременно другая группа летчиков полка в качестве советников находилась в Эфиопии.


Спасибо! Очень интересно!Куба - моя "старая" любовь... (http://www.airforce.ru/history/cold_war/cuba/index.htm)
А на Кубу аэ полка ушла со своей техникой (МиГ-23 какой модификации?) или только летный состав?

С уважением,

----------


## Fighter

> Спасибо! Очень интересно!Куба - моя "старая" любовь... (http://www.airforce.ru/history/cold_war/cuba/index.htm)
> А на Кубу аэ полка ушла со своей техникой (МиГ-23 какой модификации?) или только летный состав?
> 
> С уважением,


МиГ-23 в 927 иап никогда не было - избавил бог, до 86 года МиГ-21 бис, потом МиГ-29. На Кубу самолеты полка не возили, использовали поставленные Кубе из Союза. Кубинские летчики тоже воевали в Эфиопии на самолетах, поставленных туда из СССР. 

С уважением.

----------


## Mig

> МиГ-23 в 927 иап никогда не было - избавил бог, до 86 года МиГ-21 бис, потом МиГ-29. На Кубу самолеты полка не возили, использовали поставленные Кубе из Союза. Кубинские летчики тоже воевали в Эфиопии на самолетах, поставленных туда из СССР. С уважением.


Спасибо! А можно ожидать развернутых воспоминаний летчиков 927 иап на Кубе?

С уважением,

----------


## Fighter

*Окончание гастролей*
В Афганистане наш полк базировался на трех аэродромах  - в Баграме и Шинданте по одной эскадрилье и дежурное звено в Кандагаре. Периодически командованием, которое в основном находилось в Баграме, производились посещения аэродромов Шиндант и Кандагар. Обычно, чтобы не связываться с ожиданием попутного борта, производилось это на «собственном транспорте» – учебно-боевом двухместном МиГ-21ум.  
	Во время одного такого моего прилета в Шиндант, туда с гастролями прибыл Театр Советской Армии – многие артисты посещали с концертами боевые части. Встревали их с любовью – частица мирной домашней жизни, да и в какой отдаленный гарнизон когда прилетит звезда? Встреча в Шинданте тоже не была исключением, Людмила Чурсина, Алина Покровская, другие артисты театра. До этого труппа уже посетила Кабул. После гостеприимного приема, организованного командованием 40А, артисты при прилете выглядели немного уставшими. В честь гостей наше звено МиГ-21, возвратившееся после удара, скрутило артистам тройку петель над аэродромом, 157 апиб продемонстрировал  на стоянке свои большие Су-17. Однако состязаться в гостеприимстве с 5 гвардейской мотострелковой дивизией мы не могли, и артисты были увезены пехотой в штаб дивизии, где и состоялся концерт.
На следующий день труппа возвращалась домой в Союз. Гости, привезенные из дивизии, в ожидании самолета расположились с тени деревьев у КДП. Артисты явно устали от танков, стрельбы из пушек и вчерашнего позднего ужина. Рейсовый Ил–18, следующий по маршруту Ташкент – Кандагар – Шиндант задерживался. Время обеда еще не наступило, но легкий ланч на травке, и не только с чаем и кофе, как- то скрашивал время ожидания.
	Появилась возможность и авиаторам вновь отметиться в гостеприимстве. Проход после удара наших соседей, звена Су-17 не очень впечатлил – слишком высоко, тихо и медленно. Теперь очередь за истребителями – у замкомэски майора  Ивана Абезина случился полет на сложный пилотаж по плану ввода в строй после  болезни. Над аэродромом Иван выложился полностью – пилотаж с нижней границей маневров в 100 м  - красиво, и иногда, даже немного страшно -я на КДП даже раз не выдержал, крикнув в эфир - Выводи!
Однако и это зрелище зрителей тоже как-то не очень заинтересовало, так устали – из пушки стрелять было видно интереснее. Обидно за авиацию!
Командую Ивану:
-	После задания пройди пониже.
Уж этот элемент был отработан у нас давно, высота 20-50 м, скорость за 1200, форсаж - для пущего шуму, тормоза, чтобы не перескочить скорость звука. 
На всякий случай предупредил зрителей, что сейчас будет проход истребителя на малой высоте и околозвуковой скорости. Сообщение не вызвало особого интереса, а напрасно. 
Самолет на удалении около 10 км со снижением вышел на посадочный курс, пока еще маленькая дымная точка без звука в полной тишине. Вот исчез дымный след, означающий включение форсажа, точка за секунду выросла в самолет, который на уровне стекол КДП и немыслимой для нормального восприятия скорости пронесся над деревьями. Над зрителями Иван с перегрузкой 7 «переломал» самолет и свечой ушел вверх. В этот момент громом с ясного неба ударил непереносимой громкости звук раздираемого металлом воздуха и ревущего двигателя. Маневр вызвал шквал, на земле закрутились два смерча, поднимающие в воздух пыль, песок и легкие предметы.  Эффект оказался ошеломляющим. Мужская половина труппы, думая, что начался обстрел аэродрома,  с опозданием упала на землю, пытаясь врыться в нее поглубже. Более стойкие и заторможенные женщины, не успев ничего понять, с закрытыми от страха и пыли глазами пытались одернуть вниз поднятые шквалом элементы одежды. Остатки выпивки улетучились в воздухе, закуску и все непривязанные предметы разбросало на сотни метров. Самолет исчез в небе, потом маленькой далекой точкой зашел на посадку.
Ошеломленные гости понемногу пришли в себя, ведь предупреждал же, что будет немного громче, чем из пушки стрелять. К счастью зрителей, это оказался  не обстрел, поэтому стресс и потери закуски были списаны на боевые условия.
Иван после посадки вылез из кабины, и, предупрежденный на рулении, пошел со мной  извиняться за причиненный испуг. Нас немного пожурили, но было ясно, что в связи со счастливым концом происшествие внесло явно позитивный эмоциональный настрой и показалось событием, усилившим яркие впечатления о поездке «на фронт».

----------


## Sasha IL

Здравствуйте Николай!Очень интересно читать Ваши воспоминания!Понравились  и  фотографии.Особенно Ваши из Афгана.Интересно какой техникой снимали? Самым лучшим вариантом было бы написание книги о славной истории полка.  Но мне интересно узнать сильно ли изменился  г. Береза?Ведь тогда в 80-е он был  небольшим городком . С уважением . Cаша.

----------


## Fighter

Все снимки примитивным "Зорким", в полете из задней кабины МиГ-21ум.

----------


## Sasha IL

По моему неплохо получилось.Я от души понимаю что  Вам  очень дороги эти фотографии ,пожелтевшие от времени.Спасибо что поделились этим с другими!Сейчас выходят выпуски  "Мировая авиация" , жду не дождусь когда появится выпуск про Миг-21, где он в трехмерном изображении...Я и многие мои друзья покупают эти выпуски.Вроде бы красиво,но я думаю что большая часть информации из западных изданий,взять тот же "Фантом" . Ведь наши МиГи сбивали "Фантомы"как мух.Я считаю что не совсем серьезно печатать такое издание отдельно  по файлам - лучше напечатать хорошую книгу.  Интересно Ваше мнение по поводу информации в этом издании как специалиста. C уважением  к Вам и Вашим друзьям -однополчанам. Саша.

----------


## Fighter

> ...Ведь наши МиГи сбивали "Фантомы"как мух..


Я бы не стал утверждать так категорично. Да, по нашим/вьетнамским данным появление МиГ-21 повлияло на соотношение сбитых самолетов в воздушных боях. За 1966 год приводились такие данные:сбито в воздушных боях 47 американских самолета, потеряно всего -12 (5 МиГ-21, 5 МиГ-17, 2 Ан-2). Но тут надо учесть, что ВВС Вьетнама действовали малыми группами, как правило, из засад. Задачу недопущения ударов авиации по своим объектам вьетнамцы выполнить не могли, и превосходство в воздухе, особенно над территориями вблизи границы, принадлежало ВВС США. А F-4 для своего времени очень хороший самолет, особенно если учесть его многоцелевые возможности. Да, в тех условиях характер воздушного боя оказался не тот, для которого создавались исребители, новые возможности оружия (УРСД) тоже полностью реализовать не получилось. По ударным же возможностям наши фронтовые  чисто бомбардировщики (Як-28) той поры значительно уступали F-4. Я бы не стал утверждать, что в варианте истребителя F-4 по совокупности боевых характеристик уступал МиГ-21. С уважением.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ведь наши МиГи сбивали "Фантомы"как мух.


Только вот "мухи" этого не заметили :)

----------


## Gnom

Спрашивал у Кравчёнка про Кубу. Лично он был инструктором. Готовил чуть больше года троих кубинских лётчиков. Задача была подготовить их до 3-го класса. Выполняли полёты с пусками ракет по наземным и морским целям.

----------


## Fighter

За 1966 год приводились такие данные:сбито в воздушных боях 47 американских самолета, потеряно всего -12 (5 МиГ-21, 5 МиГ-17, 2 Ан-2).
 К сожалению, никто не спросил, как были потеряны 2 Ан-2. На этих Ан-2 въетнамцы установили бомбодержатели и пытались атаковать корабли 7 флота США. 
Кстати, в ВВС Вьетнама был "тезка" 927 истребительный авационный полк http://www.wio.ru/korea/viet-rus.htm.

----------


## SVVAULSH

15 мая 2009г.умер Михаил Трифонович Комаров-бывший начальник группы объективного контроля 927 иап.

----------


## Антоха

> 15 мая 2009г.умер Михаил Трифонович Комаров-бывший начальник группы объективного контроля 927 иап.


светлая память...

----------


## Fighter

Знал Михаила, светлая ему память...

----------


## KAV

Уважаемый Николай !

А нет ли возможности выложить информацию о деятельности Вашего славного полка в Монголии, весной 1979 года...

----------


## Fighter

В 79 я учился в Академии, надо расшевелить Виталия Евтухова и других березовцев, а также поспрашивать у В.А.Васильева.

----------


## KAV

Надеюсь никто не обидится, если я выложу на этой ветке небольшой отрывок о деятельности этой славной части весной 1979 года.
Информация взята с avia.ru, там в свое время была ветка "ИБА в неизвестной войне 1979 года". Один из форумчан выложил небольшую информацию, касаемую деятельности 927-го иап в то время.

Оригинал тут:

http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/2/7/53...510027_1.shtml



Валерий

Я во время, указанное Александром , служил в Березе в 927 иап командиром аэ. Параллельно с Александром 'прыгал' по аэродромам от Березы до Сайншанда в марте 1979 г. Маршрут у нас был Береза-Купянск-Бобровка-Кустанай-Купино-Канск-Белая-Налайха-Сайншанд. Самолеты МиГ-21бис, 3 х ПТБ -500. Из всего перелета хорошо запомнились два случая: Степа Шепшелей забыл под подушкой в гостинице в Белой пистолет, вспомнил о нем минут через 15 после взлета, вышел на связь с КП Белая и говорит: 'В 4 номере в гостинице под подушкой забери маленький черный и к нему 16 патронов'. И еще посадка в Сайншанде при боковом ветре слева 25м\с (ограничение 15), песок мело через полосу как поземку в центральной России. После касания ручку влево на борт, а самолет норовит поднять левое колесо. Говорили, что такой ветер в феврале там нормальное явление. Местные танкисты в такую погоду ходили в противогазах, засунув отвинченную от коробки трубку в карман шинели, откуда предварительно вытряхивалась пыль и табак. В Сайншанде на аэродроме не было ничего, кроме 10 необвалованных капониров. Городок танкистов в 12 км. Нас разместили там в щитовой казарме. Ан-12, которые нас сопровождали и которые, кроме всего прочего, должны были привезти жратву, из-за ветра не пришли. Поэтому нас три дня кормили - на первое суп из тушенки с макаронами, на второе макароны с тушенкой, на третье просто вода. 
В отличие от Луцких ребят нам в Березе не говорили, что мы летим умирать и не провожали торжественно. Нам сказали хуже - полк перебазируют в Монголию на всю жизнь. 
После посадки сразу же в течение 2 часов организовали дежурное звено, к вечеру получили задачу одной эскадрильей перебазироваться в Чойр для участия в ЛТУ, о котором красочно рассказал Александр. 
При уходе эскадрильи произошла катастрофа. Погиб командир звена капитан Володя Самойлов. Он взлетал ведущим третьего звена. В правом пеленге ведомый Коля Карпов.
На разбеге в момент поднятия носового колеса начал открываться фонарь, по докладу Карпова Володя левой рукой пытался его удержать. При этом вероятно отвлекся и самолет после отрыва резко увеличил угол, Карпов закричал: уменьши угол, но было уже поздно, самолет Самойлова задрал нос, свалился влево и упал в конце полосы.


PS. Сейчас посмотрел ветку по ссылке и обнаружил, что она немного купирована. Так, например, из нее исчез пост Валерия, касаемый 927 иап, приведенный выше. Я же в свое время сохранил эту ветку на своем компе.

----------


## Gnom

Сегодня ровно 67 лет со дня образования 927-й ИАБ.

927-й Кенигсбергский, Краснознаменный, ордена Александра Невского истребительный авиационный полк отсчет своей истории вел с 29 июня 1942 года. Он был сформирован при Руставской военной школе летчиков (город Рустави Грузинской ССР). Тогда полк был укомплектован 20 самолетами ЛаГГ-3, летчиков было 23 человека. Первым его командиром стал майор Дзуцев М.А., комиссар - политрук Брагин Н.В., начальник штаба - капитан Пестов М.М.
Боевые действия полк начал 19 июля 1942 года - в системе ПВО вели прикрытие черноморских портов Поти и Сухуми, аэродромов базирования Ленинакан, Кутаиси и Миха Цхакая.
25 августа 1942 года полк перебазировался на аэродром Грозный и начал боевую работу на Моздокском направлении - вел сопровождение бомбардировщиков « Бостон». До 2 сентября было совершено 122 успешных самолетовылета, летчики полка сбили 3 истребителя «Ме-109».

Поздравляю всех ветеранов и сослуживцев с праздником. Желаю всего самого наилучшего. В эти дни основная часть базы выполняет задачу на аэродроме Мачулищи по подготовке к участию в параде 3-го июля. Удачи!

----------


## Антоха

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! желаю 927-му иап/иаб не пропасть в пучине времени и с честью нести своё прославленное имя!

----------


## Gnom

Денисенко Григорий Кириллович
Родился 10 мая 1921г. в селе Бабенково, Харьковской области, Изюменского района.
В 1940г. окончил Славянский аэроклуб.
Прибыл на Воронежский фронт 28 октября 1943 г. в 235 шап 264-й шад 5-го шак. 3 ноября 1943 г. ввели в боевой состав расчёт эскадрильи. Боевые вылеты начал в боях за освобождение г.Киев. За участие в Киевской операции был награждён орденом Славы 3-й степени. 
В одном из вылетов на штурмовку противника группа Денисенко подверглась атаке превосходящего по численности противника. Грамотно выстроив оборону, проявив при этом мужество и героизм, лётчикам удалось сбить 5 фашистких самолётов. За этот бой Денисенко награждён орденом Александра Невского.
Всего за период участия на фронте совершил 197 боевых вылетов. Провёл 28 воздушных боёв. Лично сбил 2 истребителя и 2 транспортных самолёта противника. Уничтожил 20 самолётов на земле, 122 машины, 3 ж\д эшелона, 4 артиллерийских батареи, 13 миномётов, 8 складов с боеприпасами, 600 вражеских солдат и офицеров.
Звание Героя Советского Союза присвоено Указом Президента Верховного Совета ССР от 15 мая 1946г.
Приказом Министра Обороны Республики Беларусь от 22 февраля 2008г. зачислен почётным лётчиком во 2-ю авиационную эскадрилью 927-й Кенигсбергской, Краснознаменной, ордена Александра Невского истребительной авиационной базы.
В биографии ветерана есть и такой факт: в Саратовском аэроклубе, возглавляемом им после войны, занимался будущий первый космонавт СССР Юрий Гагарин. Гагарин мог и не стать лётчиком его не брали из-за возраста. Но по личной просьбе Денисенко будущий космонавт приступил к обучению.
http://www.airaces.narod.ru/all15/denisenk.htm
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=2989

----------


## Gnom

Вручение удостоверения почётного лётчика 2-й АЭ 927-й ИАБ на торжественном построении в честь Дня ВВС. 18.07.2008

----------


## Gnom

Фото со знаменем

----------


## Gnom

Встреча комэсок 2-й АЭ Денисенко Г.К. и Коваленко С.Н.

----------


## Gnom

Встреча с личным составом базы

----------


## Gnom

В музее 927-ИАБ

----------


## Gnom

Запись в журнале гостей.

----------


## Gnom

В кабине МиГ-29. Когда Григорий Кириллович сел, то сразу сказал что очень тесно и много приборов  :Smile:

----------


## Gnom

Курсант Ворошиловоградской Школы пилотов. 09.02.1941г

----------


## Д.Срибный

> В кабине МиГ-29. Когда Григорий Кириллович сел, то сразу сказал что очень тесно и много приборов


Спасибо за репортаж! 
неужто у истребителей ВОВ кабины были просторнее? )))

----------


## Gnom

Встреча с Первым космонавтом ЮА.Гагариным после его полёта в космос. Денисенко рассказывал что было очень сложно организовать встречу. Но ему всётаки удалось это сделать. Беседа была очень тёплой и волнующей.

----------


## Gnom

> Спасибо за репортаж! 
> неужто у истребителей ВОВ кабины были просторнее? )))


Он летал на Ил-2.

----------


## Fighter

Дошли руки , наконец, до дневника 83-84.
Не судите строго. 
С уважением, Н. Карев.
http://www.airforce.ru/history/local...stan/index.htm

----------


## SVVAULSH



----------


## SVVAULSH



----------


## AndyK

Fighter, ждем продолжения дневника!

----------


## Gnom



----------


## Fighter

> Fighter, ждем продолжения дневника!


Это "cheef" задерживает, я уже давно все выложил. Там немного осталось: май, июнь, июль, отлет и эпилог.  С уважением, Н.Карев.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Дошли руки , наконец, до дневника 83-84.
> Не судите строго. 
> С уважением, Н. Карев.
> http://www.airforce.ru/history/local...stan/index.htm


11.09.84 после ДПРМ катапультировался Вася Шульга, Самойло в 1982 заменился в Монголию и в это время уже учился в академии.
     С таким неуважением к заму по летной, начштабу, начальнику ВОТП, начмеду относился зам Карев в 1984 понятно - планировалась гиперкарьера с таким колличеством б.вылетов и б.опытом (включая и отрицательный: из 28 самолетов МиГ-21БИС три "небоевые потери" 11.05 и одна 15.06 на личном счету по "руководящим" неуказаниям и указаниям зама), но спустя 25 лет (карьера, мягко говоря, всего через 2 года "скончилась") такое же писать в свои 57 лет и звании полковника (не ошибаюсь?) в 2009?. И не стыдно после этого появиться в очередной раз в Березе? Ведь форум посещают не только те, кто не служил с Каревым. Тогда своим "командирским" решением можно было списать на РСП (он не будет восстанавливаться, побоится) Гордиюка за то, что звену Степанов-Черноволод-Игуменов-Гордиюк было устно Каревым ПРИКАЗАНО по фотопланшету бомбить с ОДНИМ курсом 320 по сдвоенной цели (после приказов генерала Табунщикова, полковника Тарасевича на всем протяжении под магнитофон приказывающим бомбить с курсами не мене 30град. друг за другом, после сбития 4-го летчика звена Долгих в ущелье с 2-мя курсами и 2-х потерь у Су-17-Нагибин в первом же вылете "с круга"). После гибели ст.л-та Борисенко командир Карев влепил отпускникам (недели две уже были в отпуске!!!) заму Глове и ком.звена (забыл фамилию) погибшего летчика служебное несоответствие "за плохую подготовку летчика к полетам". Но все ветераны помнят, что Карев накануне плановой первой смены во вторник в понедельник устроил ночную в 4.00 (по-гитлеру) тревогу и 15-часовой рабочий день до 19.00 на аэродроме. И сам за это получил взыскание, но он его ЗАРАБОТАЛ!!! В своих мемуарах САМ признается что ДВАЖДЫ терял сознание в воздухе, вытрезвлялся в воздухе ТРТВК-кислородом и сравнивает Гордиюка с собой!
-"Авиация и вркмя" 1998 №1: ... временная потеря сознания на выводе из-за большой перегрузки, а также эмоционального и физического истощения. Придя в сознание, летчик принял резкие броски по крену за отказ управления и, не раздумывая, катапультировался. Броски по крену — особое восприятие приходящим в сознание человеком работы автопилота, в режиме стабилизации выдерживающего заданное значение крена." Да будет известно Fighter что на выводе 600-800м боевым разворотом с противоракетным маневром стабилизация АП отключается концевиками на РУС. Ему это хорошо известно,  это не мирная восходящая спираль, но действует по своему принципу - наказание невиновных. 
    Я 25 лет ожидал от Карева извинений за то, что подставлял своим идиотским приказом всех (тогда мне не повезло - крайним по афганской статистике не везло больше, с одним курсом "пристреливались" в заградительном огне). За то что сразу обвинил меня (п-к Тарасевич еще год назад давал Кареву указание рассредоточить самолеты в ДЗ, только месяц назад сгорело три "лишних" самолета в "куче" с тем, в который "военизированные крестьяне"-выражение Карева-безлунной ночью попали с третьего выстрела) сразу что перетянул РУС (по аэродинамике это НЕВОЗМОЖНО!) а потом "личная" версия о потере сознания (сам терял, все теряют). "Я (Карев) взлетел раньше, а когда сел, летчик, катапультировавшись, был уже на аэродроме" - версия "с потолка" или "из пальца". "Свидетель" Игуменов за 5сек. дважды успел похоронить 626-го и парашюта не видел, пока вертолетчик Бухаров (в ПОСЛЕДНИЙ боевой день!!!) не доложил Колодию. Один я этого не слышал, а Карев уже на "показаниях несвидетеля Игуменова" построил "личную" версию. А почему Карев "не помнит" что над той целью на спарке Стецюка-Игуменова через два часа обстреляли (а носились они с разными курсами!) и в подвесном баке привезли пулю 5.45? И "возмущенное удивление" на форуме:      Александр, что за бред, кто Вас шантажировал, какой приказ об атаке с одним боевым курсом, когда можно с разных, и для чего? А все для того (как в случае с покойным Колей Гловой и КЗ погибшего Борисенко) если не спихнуть с больной головы на здоровую, то хотя бы очернить или запутать. Особенно тех кто первый раз читает Карева и с ним не служил. И уже сейчас опять запустил свою дурочку, но уже в современном духе про "москалей" (см. форум по его дневникам). Подходит в 60 лет возраст мудрости, но если нет ни стыда, ни чести, ни совести... Слабак! Слабаком был тогда, слабаком и остался!

----------


## Fighter

to Гордиюк
Саша, мне просто противно оправдываться перед Вами. Ведь не было никакого  приказа атаковать с одним боевым курсом, как не было приказа о бредовом рассредоточении дежурного звена, оно все десять лет до нас и после всегда было в районе 1-ой РД. 
Уважение достигается делами, бог свидетель, я никогда не имел против Вас никакого предубеждения. Но Вы начали эту склоку, используя главный аргумент «Сам дурак». В этом случае я читаю возможным привести дословные строки из дневника «бессовестного человека» которые я, в отличие от Вас, не придумал через 25 лет, а записал тогда, 15 июня 1984 года.
*15 июня 1984 г. У нас еще одна потеря, к счастью, только самолета. Утром при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома катапультировался капитан А.Гордиюк. Я взлетел раньше, а когда сел, летчик был уже на аэродроме, подобрали его через 3 минуты после приземления. По рассказу летчика на выводе почувствовал резкие броски по крену и катапультировался. Не мог сказать ничего вразумительного, управлялся ли самолет в продольном отношении, почему катапультировался в наборе высоты, при бросках  по крену автопилот не  выключил. Разведка, на запрос, откуда велась стрельба, сообщила, что никакого противодействия не было, мстить за потерю не кому. Вечером с командиром и генералом В.А.Васильевым обсудили происшедшее. Летчик конечно слабак, особенно эмоционально, видно летал слишком часто глядя на держки катапульты. Но слава богу жив, железо оно хоть и одухотворенное и летающее, но все равно раньше или позже на слом, поэтому никаких других версий официально выдвигать не будем!* 
Могу по просьбе отсканировать страницу из дневника, написанную перьевой ручкой для записей в летной книжке, таких сейчас уже нет!

А теперь Вы твердите какой то бред про приказы об атаке с курсом 320. Кстати, ни в одном боевом приказе на удары никогда не определялись боевые курсы для атаки группы, это определял командир ударной группы. В тот день, 15 июня Вашим командиром группы был М.Степанов. Вы считаете, что подчиняясь моим «преступным» указаниям, он заставил всех атаковать цель с курсом на « Москву»? 
В вашем докладе не было ни слова про стрельбу со всех сторон по парашюту, ни по пробегающих рядом духов, Вы потом все это придумали!
По данным разведки в этом ударе вообще не было никакого противодействия с земли. Обычно такие случаи, особенно при поражении своих самолетов и ли вертолетов никогда ни оставались безнаказанными.
Причем, если не было точных данных, откуда стреляли, удар производился по всей площади. Тут же разведгруппы не могли ничего сказать, откуда велся огонь, потому что его не было!
Всегда меня возмущал непрофессионализм, в том числе у летчиков. Если тебе дала судьба среди тысяч желающих быть выше и быстрее всех, обрести немыслемую для обычного человека свободу в пространстве, то почему нельзя впитать в себя все данные самолета, РЛЭ (тогда еще «инструкцию летчику»), информацию о противнике и т.д.  Я не говорю о том, что многие мои коллеги не могли отличить F-15 от F-16, не знали, какой самолет стоит на вооружении противника, не знали, да и не хотели ничего знать ни о тактике воздушного боя, ни о вооружении противника. Я уже не говорю об инструкции летчику и действиях в особых случаях в полете! Вы, Саша, относились именно к таким горе-летчикам, которые взлетали как на подвиг, а в инструкции выучили одну главу о порядке катапультирования. Впрочем, и в этом проявили дилетантство и не удосужили себя после посадки в кабину максимально притянуть поясные ремни.
Подводя итоги нашей склочной дискуссии, за которую мне откровенно стыдно,  наградил же бог таким однополчанином, в Ваших словах полный бред,  вранье и бабская возня в грязном белье!  И все это только потому, что через столько лет,  да и не по моей вине, вещи были названы своими именами. Ведь эта  склока и оскорбления возникли после запоздалого прочтения статьи в Мире Авиации, где я имел честь не упоминать в описываемых происшествиях Вашу фамилию.  
Могу посоветовать Вам  впредь не светиться своим именем, ибо Вас ждут воспоминания по теме старшего штурмана полка  Виталия Евтухова,  командира вашей ударной группы Михаила Васильевича Степанова и его славного ведомого Анатолия Черноволода, а также мнение по этому поводу нашего батяни-командира Петра Петровича Тарасевича.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> to Гордиюк
> Могу посоветовать Вам  впредь не светиться своим именем, ибо Вас ждут воспоминания по теме старшего штурмана полка  Виталия Евтухова,  командира вашей ударной группы Михаила Васильевича Степанова и его славного ведомого Анатолия Черноволода, а также мнение по этому поводу нашего батяни-командира Петра Петровича Тарасевича.


Я, "потерявший сознание" на 1-местном истребителе, вопреки уже командиру Кареву, восстановился на том же 1-местном истребителе (после личной беседы с начмедом КБелВО у которого от Карева была другая информация), летал с 1985 по 1992, закончил на ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕ МиГ-29. Комиссован из армии инвалидом 3-й группы (последствия перелома 2-х позвонков). Совести не было и нет у того, кто говорит что не приказывал "бомбить с одним курсом по сдвоенной цели". Кто фраерится, что не раз терял сознание в полете. Кто "перепыгнул" на скорости 350 с полной заправкой 2400л и 2-мя С-24 (или ФАБ-250) вертолет (высота 4,77м + 1м по его словам), не свалился (на скорости менее эволютивной 400 элероны НЕ РАБОТАЮТ!), коснулся ВПП с углами более 14град. (предельный угол касания фальшкиля), не расплющил сопло и еще благополучно взлетел. Карев, это не сайт асенизаторов, в возрасте 57 лет "записки бравого солдата Швейка" надо размещать там, где даже нелетавшие этого не знают. Под своей фамилией и социальном происхождении (отец токарь, а не помощник министра обороны СССР) мне скрывать нечего: хоть и лежал в захудалом госпитале Кизыл-Арвата (а не в столичном Бурденко), но без осложнений 20 дней и сознания в полете ни до того, ни после того ни разу не терял. Да, консультировал Карева о симптомах заболевания гепатитом. Кроме "ручек катапультирования" в сентябре-октябре 1983 (не помню точно, не "писал дневник" - одно из моих пяти "прямых": крайнее 15.06.84 подтвердил Игуменов, подтвердив тем самым что приказ Тарасевича "работать парами с прикрытием" не выполнил) после моего прямого попадания в ДШК на груше на взлетном курсе в 2км все оставшееся время смотрел на это желтое пятно (сразу же после выключения форсажа крен вправо-влево). Ни разу (как и все остальные) не стрелял из пушки по глиняным крышам до высоты 20-50м (это не поршневой самолет - у МиГ-21 впереди "пылесос" хватающий все рикошеты и обломки на безопасной высоте ниже 200м - Косарев тому подтверждение, Карев сам писал!). Это не из-за нас в июле-сентябре из-за "кривых" стволов (Карев сам об этом упоминает! - только он один стрелял по "давно забытой методе" времен войны 1941-45) "выбросили" 2 или 3 пушки ГШ-23: больше не было! запасных!!! Карев сам в этом признается! 
"В вашем докладе не было ни слова про стрельбу со всех сторон по парашюту, ни по пробегающих рядом духов, Вы потом все это придумали! По данным разведки в этом ударе вообще не было никакого противодействия с земли. Обычно такие случаи, особенно при поражении своих самолетов и ли вертолетов никогда ни оставались безнаказанными.
Причем, если не было точных данных, откуда стреляли, удар производился по всей площади." - Первый мой вопрос к Кареву: "Мне рассказывать что мы заходили с одним курсом" был бессмысленным - на КП 108мсд и все в эфире слышали 6 раз "на боевом 320". И на словах рассказал все, что и сей час. Даже "прокололся" (после 20-тикратной перегрузки) на вопрос Тарасевича: с 500кгбомбами прыгал или без? Я ответил что с ними. А "свидетель" Игуменов: нет, он точно в цель попал! Я письменные доклады никому не писал (лежал у доктора, все-таки жара на прямом солнце 50-55град. несмотря на летние дюзы пиропатрона катапультирования кресла КМ-1М, подсушила его намного больше, чем у Игоря Долгих в октябре при ночных заморозках - опять же Карев пишет! и последствия у меня хуже). А то что через 2 часа МиГ-21УМ (Стецюк-Игуменов) "оттуда" привезла пулю 5,45 в подвесном баке тоже Карев "не помнит"?  А Су-25 "утюжили" кишлак, куда упал борт №01 чтоб не снимались на его фоне Карев тоже не помнит? И самолет не взорвался, по словам Игуменова (и вертолетчиков) одна пыль. Зато я хорошо помню на всю жизнь!!!  А то что 11 мая стреляли не "новички" которым "повезло" писатель Карев опять забыл? 25.04.82 с той позиции уже обстреливали, на форуме вертолетчики пишут и Тарасевич об этом говорил Кареву. Но Карев тогда их назвал "военизированными крестьянами" а теперь "новичкам везет". А теперь "не помню", "могу по просьбе отсканировать страницу из дневника", "Могу посоветовать Вам впредь не светиться своим именем, ибо Вас ждут воспоминания по теме старшего штурмана полка Виталия Евтухова, командира вашей ударной группы Михаила Васильевича Степанова и его славного ведомого Анатолия Черноволода, а также мнение по этому поводу нашего батяни-командира Петра Петровича Тарасевича"?  
"Подводя итоги нашей склочной дискуссии, за которую мне откровенно стыдно, наградил же бог таким однополчанином, в Ваших словах полный бред, вранье и бабская возня в грязном белье! "  Вот именно поэтому "командирская" карьера Карева и закончилась через 2 года. Пишет "не судите строго", а ответил. Я живой, а ст.л-та Борисенко не восресит никто! Слабак принимать грамотные командирские решения, слабак отвечать за свои "ошибки"! Молчал бы все эти 25 лет, не рыльце в пушку, (как Карев пренебрежительно выражается о других), а "рыло в щетине"!!! Подставил Тарасевича - командир за все "отвечает", за весь личный состав... Петр Петрович даже 15.06 нам в эфир приказал "работать парами с прикрытием". Вот настоящий командир! А мое "прикрытие" меня еще в воздухе дважды "похоронило": "626 вошел в землю, парашют не вижу!" (По пословице - буду жить ооочень долго!).

"Ведь эта склока и оскорбления возникли после запоздалого прочтения статьи в Мире Авиации, где я имел честь не упоминать в описываемых происшествиях Вашу фамилию." 
По поводу слов Карева "...я имел честь..." no comments!..  Слава таким боевым пилотам как Серега Ефимов И Серега Бухаров!!!

----------


## Nazar

Мужчины, ну хватит уже собачиться. Столько лет прошло, а вы как дети малые.
Я понимаю что не все забывается, но все-же....

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

[QUOTE=Fighter;46397]to Гордиюк
Могу посоветовать... 

Проходя военную службу я, как добросовестный гражданин, офицер, летчик ОБЯЗАН был исполнять ВСЕ приказы (в том числе и бестолковые, тупые, незаконные и т.д. и т.п. И только после их исполнения их опротестовать-цитирую замкомандира 927иап Карева, когда он нам ПРИКАЗЫВАЛ ВЫПОЛНЯТЬ ЗАХОДЫ ПО СДВОЕННЫМ ЦЕЛЯМ С ОДНИМ БОЕВЫМ КУРСОМ) поскольку были не только Уставы СА, но и Уголовный кодекс (Dura lex - sed lex: плохой закон, но это закон). Но после 15.06.84 я процитирую Юрия Никулина из известного фильма "Операция Ы": тренируйся (советуй) на кошках. На своем позвоночнике (из пословицы "на собственной шкуре") я узнал истинную цену этого "командира". Еще раз вспомню покойного Колю Глову, его (Карева) "вовремя" остановили. Посетители форума могут в этом убедитьсчя сами. Лично его советы не нужны были мне ни в 1984, ни теперь, 25 лет спустя, когда я прожил почти вторую жизнь вопреки его приказу.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Мужчины, ну хватит уже собачиться. Столько лет прошло, а вы как дети малые.
> Я понимаю что не все забывается, но все-же....


   Если бы из-за Карева я не восстановился в истребительной авиации, не получил "жигули" по очереди или уехал служить на Дальний Восток - согласен, разговор не для этого сайта. И не этого уровня, но здесь совсем другая история. Из-за таких все наши беды и проблемы. Хотел бы я увидеть кого-нибудь на своем месте. Про Карева не говорю - он до сих пор "командует", "советует"...

----------


## alexvolf

> Если бы из-за Карева я не восстановился в истребительной авиации, не получил "жигули" по очереди или уехал служить на Дальний Восток - согласен, разговор не для этого сайта. И не этого уровня, но здесь совсем другая история. Из-за таких все наши беды и проблемы. Хотел бы я увидеть кого-нибудь на своем месте. Про Карева не говорю - он до сих пор "командует", "советует"...


 Уважаемый Александр
Не хотел вмешиватся в ход Ваших разборок.Но  думаю,что следует сказать "Брэк". Дело в общем-то понятное.Думаю так,что у каждого присутствующего на форуме и прошедшего жизненную школу возникали различного рода проблемы подобные Вашим с т.Каревым.Форум, к сожалению, не место для выяснения отношения между боевыми офицерами.Встать на чью-то сторону или принять точку зрения
той или иной стороны участники форума не могут по многим причинам-
так что проблему придется решать Вам вдвоем в тесном кругу однополчан.Иначе тяготить будет всю жизнь.Подумайте,найдите выход из создавшейся ситуации.Если что не так то извиняйте.
Желаю здравствовать.

----------


## SVVAULSH



----------


## Гордиюк Александр

"18 мая 1984 г. У нас еще одно небольшое происшествие. Комэск Миша Степанов, излишне разогнавшись на спарке при рулении по магистральной РД, не вписался в поворот и заехал в душ дежурного звена. Отделались легко, больше всего пострадало деревянное сооружение, на самолете лишь погнули ПВД, который заменили в ТЭЧ в тот же день."
   Назвался груздем – полезай в кузов.
   Взялся писать «афганский дневник» про войну на серьезном форуме – пиши честно (не умаляя профессиональную репутацию других) и не превращай в записки бравого солдата Швейка. То начВОТП «разложил» самолет, то комэск «заехал». И там брехня, и здесь неправда. Только об обстреле 11.05.84 и потере самолета 15.06.84 про «свое участие» ни слова. Об ошибках других в кабине самолета «перебор», а про свои «руководящие» – «скромно» умалчивает Карев.
   Общеизвестно, что «спарка» (МИГ -21УМ учебно-боевой самолет) предполагает обязательное наличие 2-х членов экипажа, один из которых является командиром, несущим ответственность за безопасность и выполнение задания (учебного или боевого). В учебных полетах при планировании в плановой таблице это определяется содержанием упражнения (командир в задней или передней кабине). Но было много печальных прецедентов «двоевластия» в зависимости от занимаемой должности этих пилотов (или оба проявляют инициативу одновременно, или наоборот - оба ждут указаний друг от друга). В результате опыта (и трагический случай 2002г. во Львове на Су-27 тому подтверждение) издавались ежегодно приказы о размещении двух пилотов в одной кабине, состоящих в обязательной прямой подчиненности. Приказы должны выполняться руководящими лицами а не игнорироваться ими! В боевой обстановке (этот случай) следовало конкретным лицом, планировавшим боевую работу (зам.командира полка), конкретно назначить командира экипажа. В передней кабине командир 1-й аэ, старый опытный подполковник (Египет, Куба, Вьетнам), в задней - начальник разведки полка, молодой майор. Классический случай: два «бугра» без прямой подчиненности. И без определения планирующим органом: кто старший. «Всегда так летали»… Приказы для того и даются, что бы их выполнять, учитывая чужие ошибки. Рано или поздно «незаряженное ружье  стреляет». «…не было приказа о бредовом рассредоточении дежурного звена, оно все десять лет до нас и после…» стояло «кучей» - и в 2009 Карев доказывает что был «прав».    В боевом вылете каждый пилот старается выполнить его «продуктивнее». Рулить «спарку» можно из любой кабины, но из передней комэска запускал двигатель и по принятому правилу ее и рулил. Пилот из заднего (инструкторского!) сиденья один раз вмешался тормозами, чтобы «подправить» направление, но молча. Вот здесь и «зарыта собака». Тормознув всего раз, он переключил управление торможением «на себя», и чтобы снова эффективно тормозить из передней, надо несколько раз нажать тормозной рычаг, Это если знаешь, что вмешался второй пилот. До поворота было более километра и «спарка» неслась на соответствующей  этому расстоянию скорости. Перед поворотом комэска, чтобы выполнить свою «руководящую и направляющую» роль из передней кабины, зажал тормоза – не тормозит, значит управление переключено на 2-ю кабину. Значит «рулит» второй «бугор». Начальник с инструкторского сиденья в свою очередь считал, кто начал рулить, тот рулит до конца (комэска в передней). Когда оба поняли, что  «не впишутся» в рулежку под 90 градусов, оба хватанули тормоза, но «поезд уже ушел», т.е. выскочили на грунт и «приехали» в деревянный душ. Фактические последствия: погнутый ПВД-18М, поврежденный двигатель Р-13. Но могло быть и хуже! В это время во 2-й готовности (в комбинезоне) я был  в тени домика ДЗ в 10м от этого душа и видел «счастливую» концовку своими глазами. Май, майский загар, через месяц-два возвращение в Березу и шоколадный загар был у всех в голове. Двое (летчик в 3-й готовности и техник) в закрученных трусах «типа плавки» и с носовым платком «под панаму» на голове у стенки душа, раскинув руки, стоя принимали ультрафиолетовые ванны. Второй техник заставлял бойцов (их пятеро, из них двое «молодых») мыть за собой посуду после завтрака.  Услышав звук рулящих самолетов и видя «спарку» (а там как минимум кто-то из полковых «бугров»), загорающие отошли от стенки душа в непросматриваемую зону. Один из «молодых» отнес тарелки в душ и пошел звать второго, чтобы тот закончил процедуру мытья. И только боец отошел метров на пять от душа, как послышался треск поломанных досок и из стенки вылез воздухозаборник МиГ-21УМ. До сих пор помню вибрирующую погнутую штангу ПВД среди досок. Бойца от «наезда» отделяло секунд 10-15, загорающих 25-30. Happy End, как в американских или индийских боевиках…

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

21 мая 1984 г. На одном из вертолетов, выруливших с десантом на борту, боец случайно произвел выстрел. Попал как раз в двигатель, вертолет сразу вспыхнул, десант и экипаж успели разбежаться, а на полосе через 10 минут остались «рожки да ножки» - хвостовая балка и лопасти. Посмотрев сверху на это безобразие и не дождавшись очистки полосы, вынужденно сели в Кабуле.

    В  одних «записках дневника» откровенное вранье (про меня), в других полуправда (про Степанова, Максимова), а здесь аж две полуправды. В одном эпизоде я был непосредственным участником (как всегда крайним в группе), другой знаю непосредственно со слов экипажа Ми-8МТ Ефимова-Бухарова, спасших меня через месяц от смерти и от плена (последнее намного хуже, жутковато представить). Какой же это «дневник» с «провалами» правдивости таких неординарных событий! На ВПП в Баграме за 83-84г.г. сгорел один вертолет при  столкновении с афганским самолетом МиГ-21УМ. И этот случай был тоже на моих глазах – я готовился садиться в кабину на стремянке. В редакции Карева не так, как рассказывал Анатолий Иванович Кулешов, пришедший тогда на КДП. Врунгель автор «записок».
   Число не помню, май-июнь 1984. Удар в долине северо-восточнее Баграма где-то 10 км за Махмудраки. Недалеко. По боевому распоряжению наряд сил МиГ-21УМ (командир группы п-к Тарасевич) плюс звено МиГ-21БИС. Но на предполетных командир добавил еще пару – у летчиков выходили сроки проверок и «для прокурора» надо было обязательно слетать. Если не ошибаюсь, это была пара Степанов-Черноволод. Одновременно у афганцев были УТП (учебно-тренировочные полеты) на 21-х (одна спарка и 3 боевых – вылетали впервые молодые лейтенанты, прибывшие из училища). Кроме этого десятка соседей (каршинские разведчики на Су-17) летала далеко в сторону Ургуна для поддержки наших на операции (и естественно, возвращались они с остатками ниже аварийных, с которым возможен один заход на 8 мин.). В авиации очень часто встречается «закон бутерброда» - непредвиденных ситуаций в самом неудобном месте. В тот день их скопилось несколько. «Сухие» возвращались одиночно, замыкающим был командир группы. И так получилось, что четырем афганцам, десятке Су-17 с сухими (в прямом смысле) баками, нашей семерке 21-х (благо удар недалеко, остатки около 1000л) надо было садиться в одно время в порядке «живой летающей» очереди с разных направлений. Села 9-ка «сухих» с ходу, крайний попросился тоже из-за остатка и «чтоб никто не мешал» (значит топлива у него около нуля). Но дальше после 4-го разворота возникла напряженность: молодые афганцы заходили с круга на своем канале и перед крайним Су-17 «втиснули» неопытного лейтенанта. Он был ниже, наш выше. Приоритет за тем кто внизу. Афганец, разволновавшись, «отмочил» на посадке прогрессирующего «козла» и остановился точно посередине 3-хкилометровой полосы без передней стойки чуть левее оси. Нашего угоняют на второй круг чтоб освободить для него ВПП (нереально!), но он лишь выполнил правый вираж – на большее керосина нет, не то что  уходить на запасной Кабул в 40 км. И тут сработал очередной «бутерброд». Садился он правее препятствия. На пробеге передняя стойка Су-17 «нашла» свою «коллегу» от МиГ-21 и подломилась. Картинка сверху: посередине ВПП парой два аэроплана заблокировали рабочую часть бетона точно по ее центру. В воздухе еще 3+7 самолетов. Теоретически можно было их «вписать» с двух сторон, но мог всплыть и очередной «бутерброд».  Наш РП Анатолий Иванович Кулешов отправляет всю интернациональную «компанию» на запасной аэродром Кабул. Полковник Тарасевич просит, чтобы там о посадке предупредили и освободили ВПП – он на предполетных доводил, что с 8.00 Кабул закрыт на ремонт той самой ВПП. До Кабула лету 4 минуты. Не успеют. Еще «бутербродик»: ветер около 10м/с и нам надо садиться только с того торца, на котором ведутся работы. Катки, машины, люди, пыль. ВПП тоже 3 км и два молодых афганских пилота на боевых (и еще одна спарка ДРА) сели нормально на глазах ихнего главкома, который поблагодарил всех рукопожатием. А нас за что?  
       Второй случай. 22 мая 1984 г. (северные отроги Гиндукуша, район н.п. Бану) Выполняется боевая операция по поиску в Панджшерском ущелье Ахмад Шах Масуда группой спецназа (2 вертолета Ми-8МТ по 10 человек на каждом борту). Руководит лично генерал-майор Модяев. В полете на борту вертолета к-на Ефимова в результате неосторожного обращения с автоматом и выстрела загорелся правый двигатель. Экипаж потушил пожар, выключил этот двигатель и совершил посадку в высохшем русле реки перед собой среди камней. Группа спецназа заняла круговую оборону, ведомый вертолет осуществлял прикрытие сверху. Была вызвана группа техпомощи. На Ми-8 из Баграма привезли рабочий двигатель, на месте заменили поврежденный. Техпомощь улетела домой, а боевое задание выполнялось дальше. На пилотов Ефимова и Бухарова оформили наградные… но они остались «нереализованными». На этот день Ефимов уже спас двоих пилотов Су-17 (19.12.83 ст.л-та Алексеенко и 25.04.84 тяжелораненного ст.л-та Соколова, в 1995 ставшего Героем России). За первый случай награжден первым орденом. За спасение Соколова его уже не наградили, А вот «правака» Бухарова наградили (у него тоже первый орден). 15.06.84, когда в свой ПОСЛЕДНИЙ боевой день они спасли меня в «зеленке» в 500м от цели из-под носа моджахедов (садились в 100м от парашюта на дереве, взлетали – парашюта уже не было: кто-то  «заработал» миллион афганей. Купол как доказательство сбитого самолета. За голову летчика тариф отдельный. За живую больше, за отрезанную меньше). После этого вылета у них было еще два на десантирование. Но за этот ГЕРОЙСКИЙ поступок (назавтра уже домой!) командование даже не оформило на них бумаги. Я писал в «Служу Советскому Союзу», министру обороны и только в 1987 году Ефимова наградили вторым орденом, но… «за успехи в учебно-боевой и политической подготовке», хотя накануне ночью уже на Ми-6 с грузом у него тоже случился пожар, но уже в ЮГВ (Венгрия). Не каждому пилоту вертолета приходилось садиться за подбитым экипажем в «зеленке», а ему довелось за полгода спасти аж троих летчиков-«свистков» (вертолетный жаргон).  Трижды рисковать, спасая троих от реальной смерти или плена. Если модераторы не против, указываю источник, наиболее полно дающий информацию о потерях. 

http://www.skywar.ru/Poteri1983.html
19 декабря 1983 г. авария самолета Су-17м3 156-го апиб (Мары-2), перелет с аэродрома Кандагар на аэродром Баграм. При выполнении вылета с аэродрома Баграм катапультировался старший летчик ст. л-нт Алексенко Александр Иванович. Эвакуирован экипажем Ми-8МТ 262-й овэ к-на С.Ефимова.

http://www.skywar.ru/Poteri1984.html
25 апреля 1984 г. боевая потеря самолета Су-17м3 156-го апиб (Мары-2), вылет с аэродрома Баграм. Пара: ведущий ст. л-нт Соколов Сергей Александрович, ведомый ст. л-нт Грушковский. Полет на поиск передвижной радиостанции в районе аэродрома Баграм. В горизонтальном полете Н=1500м ведущий почувствовал сильный удар по самолету и тут же доклад ведомого “Серега, прыгай!!!”. Летчик катапультировался. Вертолета ПСО в данном районе не было (должна была работать пара Ми-8 50-го осап) и пришлось перенацеливать из другого района пару Ми-8МТ 262-й овэ капитанов С.Ефимова - А.Бойкова. Всегда в районе работы в 5-6 км висел вертолет, но не в этот раз. Подошла пара из р-на Панджшера, даже выжимая максимальную скорость из машин они подошли только через 20 минут. Летчик после приземления сразу вступил в перестрелку, был тяжело ранен. Вертушка Сергея Ефимова подоспела в последний момент, когда подняли на борт пилота, он был без сознания, в руке сжата граната с выдернутой чекой. Борттехник прапорщик Анатолий Марчук осторожно разжал ладонь и выбросил гранату за борт. Долгое лечение, уже не летал в ИБА. Герой РФ.

http://www.skywar.ru/Poteri1984.html
15 июня 1984 г. боевая потеря самолета МиГ-21бис №01 927-го иап (Береза). Наносивший БШУ в составе звена, в районе н.п.Чарикар в 6 км от Баграма, самолет к-на Гордиюка А.А., на выводе из пикирования попал под огневое воздействие с земли, потерял управление и перешел во вращение, после чего на Н=800м летчик катапультировался и был подобран парой вертолетов Ми-8МТ 262-й овэ к-на С. Ефимова, обеспечивающей ПСО БШУ (ЛШ ст.л-т С. Бухаров, БТ ст.л-т Киншаков) в последний день своей командировки (крайний боевой вылет экипажа). Летчик приземлился в арык, в 500 м от цели. Почти одновременно с ним, в 5час.48 мин. Кабульского времени, подсел и вертолет ПСС. За протянутую руку и поясной ремень летчика подняли на борт.  В период с декабря 83-го это был уже  третий летчик, спасенный к-ном С.Ефимовым.      Причина потери - выполнение приказа вышестоящего начальства о работе по "сдвоенным целям" с одним курсом, несмотря на высокую плотность стрелкового воздействия в районе "сдвоенной цели". В результате катапультирования к-н А.Гордиюк получил компрессионный перелом 2-х позвонков, но через полтора года восстановился на одноместном истребителе без ограничений. Закончил летать в 1992 году на МиГ-29.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

"6 июня 1984 г. В суете боевых будней майский случай с выруливанием вертолета на ВПП без разрешения быстро забылся. Эскадрилью вертушек из Джелалабада заменили другой. Информационные сборники не печатались – не до того! Утром запускаем звеном на удар. Впереди нашего звена катит афганская спарка МиГ-21. Ветер еще не поднялся, над аэродромом снова облако пыли. Первая РД в Баграме выходит на ВПП в 150 м от ее начала. Полосы 3000 м для взлета вполне хватает, и летчики, вырулив на полосу, не возвращаясь к ее началу, сразу повернули на взлет. Форсаж, разбег, спарка вошла в пыль и за мгновение до отрыва рассыпалась над полосой огненным шлейфом! Опять Ми-8 без разрешения выручил на полосу, но на этот раз скорости взлетающим не хватило, и спарка врубилась в балку вертолета. Экипаж вертушки отделался шоком и потерей винтокрылой техники, а вот истребителям не повезло – их рассеяло по полосе на километр (инструктор был наш, советник заместителя командира эскадрильи Сергей Песков)."

     На «вражеском» снимке Баграма из космоса отчетливо видно, что после нас за 25 лет расстояние между крайними рулежками южного торца как было 500м, так и не изменилось. Автор «записок» перепутал эту «арифметику» Баграма, возможно, с аэродромом Осовцы (Береза). Там действительно 150м и еще Валерий Павлович Авдонин в 1980 году заставил всех взлетать не от второй, а от первой РД. В Баграме на высотном аэродроме (Карев сам это упоминает не раз – 1450м) все взлеты афганцы и мы с боевыми подвесками производили от 1-й РД (ксерокопия «записок» и анализ чернил от Карева не нужны). Фраза  «Первая РД в Баграме выходит на ВПП в 150 м от ее начала» - очередной «бред» (цитата по-Кареву) автора «записок». Тот же снимок это простодушно доказывает. Хотя пилотов нет в живых, не надо делать из них «виновников». Несолидно слышать такое от человека, ведущего «записи чернилами» с 83-84г.г.. Очередная «липа», очерняющая людей, которые не могу постоять за свою профессиональную честь.
     Наш РП Анатолий Иванович Кулешов (уникальный был человек, таких мало!) рассказывал совсем по другому. Он пришел на вышку, а мы как раз садились в кабины когда взлетал самолет. Потому поправлю автора записок (ксерокопия «записок» и анализ чернил от Карева не нужны). ДИЧАЙШИЙ случай безответственности людей, руководящих другими судьбами! Но вот таких много! 
       В тот день в Баграме для десанта в Панджшере были собраны в кулак вертолеты "со всей округи" (где-то 100-120). В 5.30 утра с десантниками на борту и запущеными двигателями они ждали команды на выруливание западнее ВПП на грунте в северной части аэродрома. Как всегда, команда должна была поступить с воздуха от разведчика погоды МиГ-21УМ (Береза): над всем Панджшером безоблачное небо! Но на это же время у нас запланирован был удар 8 или 10 МиГ-21БИС и не хватало пилотов для "спарки", а потому вылет отдали афганскому полку: их комэска в передней кабине, в задней наш советник (он часто к нам заходил, поскольку был однокашником п/п-ка Стецюка, н.ш. полка). В 5.25 с вышки два РП (с 84г. руководителями могли стать и «нелетчики») с Су-25 дали "добро" вырулить на исполнительный паре ПСО Ми-8 (для той же спарки МиГ-21УМ) в северной части ВПП, которая была в пыли от запущенных Ми-8 и начали спорить между собой, как поделят свое дежурство, забыв про вертолеты на ВПП. РП-афганец в 5.30 спросил у них может ли взлетать афганский самолет с южного торца. Один из них отмахнулся - не мешай, мы разговариваем. Тот понял что можна и "спарка" на форсаже с двумя УБ-16 на моих глазах еще разгоняясь по бетону влетела в пыль с середины полосы. Я влезаю по стремянке в кабину и вижу черную копоть дыма поднимающуюся из пыли. Первая мысль после ночного обстрела 11.05.84 звена: "духи" уже с утра обстреливают, но почему я не слышал взрывы? И тут услышал звуки сходящих С-5. Оказывается, МиГ-21УМ в пыли влетел под лопасть Ми-8, которой снесло фонарь и головы пилотов, по закону "бутерброда" самолет завалился влево на грунт где находились вертолеты с десантом, загорелся и все НУРСы полетели, к счастью, между вертолетами. Один Ми-8 сгорел на ВПП, экипаж цел, потери у них - сандалеты, слетевшие при выпрыгивании из горящего Ми-8. Официальная причина - летчики не убедились в отсутствии препятствий на взлете (впереди пылища!). Реальная - безответственность этих РП. Бывшие летчики всегда добросовестнее относятся к вопросам безопасности своих бывших коллег. У обоих бывших РБЗ такая профессиональная черта отсутствовала. И сколько таких идиотских случаев в авиации, начиная с Икара, нарушившего все инструкции и меры безопасности! А ведь восхваляют именно его, дебила, а не умного и добросовестного Дедала! И самое страшное - берут пример не с толкового, а с того Икара.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Здесь можно посмотреть имитацию посадки МиГ-29уб 927 иаб на автодорогу Брест-Москва:

http://naviny.by/videoplayer/?ch=116&id=3442

----------


## leonard

Вот именно,что имитация. Заявляли,что будет полноценная посадка!!!Но ветерок помешал.Это показатель нынешнего состояния ВВС в обоих странах.

----------


## muk33

> Вот именно,что имитация. Заявляли,что будет полноценная посадка!!!Но ветерок помешал.Это показатель нынешнего состояния ВВС в обоих странах.


Вот здесь состояние ВВС совершенно не при чем! Ветерок судя по кадрам действительно довольно сильный! И зачем ломать самолет? Есть же предельная составляющая для каждого типа. В прошлом году сели успешно, значит когда действительно надо будет- сядут! А это точно 927? Береза вроде в Астрахани летает.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Видимо,дело все же в состоянии ВВС.А ветерок - это,скорее всего,умное лицо при слабой игре.Плюс к этому-еще свежа в памяти катастрофа в Радоме.Вот оно все один к одному сложилось и на всякий случай (как бы чего не вышло) посадку и заменили имитацией.

----------


## Fighter

> =Гордиюк Александр;46489 Фраза  «Первая РД в Баграме выходит на ВПП в 150 м от ее начала» - очередной «бред» (цитата по-Кареву) автора «записок». Тот же снимок это простодушно доказывает. Хотя пилотов нет в живых, не надо делать из них «виновников».


.
Саша, удивляюсь Вашей энергии в доказывании того, о чем вы уже не помните, а также, о чем не знали и не знаете. В Баграме всегда до американцев были эти 150 м полосы. Вы, видимо в большом волнении перед взлетом за год так их и не заметили. Американцы, после того, как обосновались в Баграме, разобрали эти 150 м (на снимке и сейчас видно это белое пятно), посчитав, что важнее расширить стоянку.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> .
> Саша, удивляюсь Вашей энергии в доказывании того, о чем вы уже не помните, а также, о чем не знали и не знаете.


  «Мир авиации» 1998-1.  «Наиболее часто обнаруживался огонь малокалиберной зенитной артиллерии (23 мм) и крупнокалиберных пулеметов (12,7 и 14,5 мм). Эти средства имели дальность эффективного огня не более 2000 м. При сбросе бомб с пикирования на высоте 1200 м и выводе с перегрузкой 7 ед. самолет практически не заходил в зону эффективного огня.»
      «29 октября 1983 г. События этого дня навсегда останутся в памяти. Три желтые страницы с записью радиообмена с магнитофонов на КДП и Ан-26РТ. Начало записи в 12 часов 03 минуты, конец в 12 часов 36 минут, всего 33 минуты, определившие выбор между жизнью и смертью.» 

       Очередное вранье Карева: при сбросе на высоте 1200м (с углом 30) над целью и выводе с перегрузкой 7 ед. в нижней точке траектории полета «хошь-не хошь» будет 600м. Закон физики + аэродинамика МиГ-21! И почему летчик, выполнивший более 500 вылетов этот факт «опускает»? В таком же стиле он «проводил занятие» с нами 29 октября, когда сбили Игоря Долгих. А те 9 сбитых Су-17 (Карев упоминает)? Если «самолет практически не заходил в зону эффективного огня», то почему 4-й летчик в его звене получил боевое повреждение самолета (цель – разведшкола с сильной ПВО)? И если «эти средства имели дальность эффективного огня не более 2000 м», то каким образом на высоте 600-1000м «самолет практически не заходил в зону эффективного огня» при дальности 2000м?  Я уже молчу о каревской «методе» стрельбы из ГШ-23 до глупой (во всех отношениях) высоты 20-50м!
   Сергей Путятин (летом 1983, ДШК, бронебойная пуля 14,5мм в крыле - Карев сам подтверждает), спарка (15.06.84 в районе «сдвоенной цели», Стецюк-Игуменов, 5.45мм в подвесном баке) привезли не только дырки, но и сами пули, а у Жени Кутепова навылет – «безобидная» дырка и царапины от пули (март 84, над пустынной зоной за медсанбатом, калибр не помню, выходное сопло в 5см от края). Почему "академик Карев" этого "не помнит, не знал и не знает"? С воздуха (3000м) лично я ни разу не видел своими глазами «сварку» - высоковато. На меньших высотах уточнял прицеливание, по сторонам времени не было глазеть.
     И кому и зачем теперь Карев вешает «лапшу»? Сам же вспоминает пулю у Путятина, сбитого Игоря Долгих. Но пишет "самолет практически не заходил в зону эффективного огня"?. Это же АВИАЦИОННЫЙ сайт!!! Его читают здравомыслящие люди! Кроме меня его не понимали тогда многие, да он и сам себя не понимает до сих пор, если признается что ДВАЖДЫ терял сознание в кабине истребителя, вытрезвлялся в той же кабине! "Что касается алкоголя в летном деле, то, как правило, ни один нормальный летчик не позволит особо надираться, и даже вообще пить, перед полетами"-"Мир авиации" 1998-1, автор все тот же Карев (так и хочется назвать: Мюнхаузен). Как говорит прекрасная половина человечества: беременная или небеременная, врет или честен - третьего не дано. В формальной логике это называется "контрадикторное отношение - отношение между противоречивыми мыслями: понятиями, суждениями, умозаключениями и т.д." Но это уже совсем другая история (психиатрическая) и нечего тут учить молодых пилотов как "не надо летать". Хотя с другой стороны эти "записки" им запомнятся, как запомнилось все мне. Чуть меня не угробил, а теперь "Саша, удивляюсь Вашей энергии в доказывании того..."

      P.S. В левой таблице за 1984 год не учтены (бестолковые) БОЕВЫЕ потери 4-х МиГ-21БИС 927 иап за 1984г., сгоревших от БОЕВОГО воздействия при ночном обстреле 11.05.84, стоявшие "кучей". Если б они сгорели в результате короткого замыкания, непотушенного окурка, было бы справедливо не упоминать их, но... На войне как на войне... Бывают боевые потери по причине невыполнения указаний вышестоящих командиров. На войне 1941-45г.г. такие случаи были, "не повезло" и нам. (Цитата Карева: "На войне свои законы"???).

----------


## Fighter

> Видимо,дело все же в состоянии ВВС.А ветерок - это,скорее всего,умное лицо при слабой игре.Плюс к этому-еще свежа в памяти катастрофа в Радоме.Вот оно все один к одному сложилось и на всякий случай (как бы чего не вышло) посадку и заменили имитацией.


Решение не садиться принято в основном именно из-за ветра, в полдень он был 10-12, порывы свыше 15 м/с справо почти под 90. При ограниченной ширине аэродромного участка, приняли решение не рисковать, наверное и правильно, ведь завешающий этап учений "Запад-2009" проходит сегодня здесь-же, зачем омрачать позитивный военно-политический результат!

----------


## Fighter

> « при сбросе на высоте 1200м (с углом 30) над целью и выводе с перегрузкой 7 ед. в нижней точке траектории полета «хошь-не хошь» будет 600м. Закон физики + аэродинамика МиГ-21!


Это какой закон физики и причем здесь аэродинамика МиГ-21? Все зависит от скорости и перегрузки, будь хоть МиГ-21, хоть Ньюпор-бебе!
А летали мы тогда в ФАБ-500ШН, угол пикирования 40 и высота сброса 800. 



> « Я уже молчу о «методе» стрельбы из ГШ-23 до глупой (во всех отношениях) высоты 20-50м!


 Ну не Вам об этом судить, Вы до этого  вообще не дошли, глядя на высоте ниже 600 м только  на держки катапульты. Так всегда стреляли раньше на войне, тут только больше скорость, надо лишь "не бздеть" и ВИДЕТЬ высоту! А вообще, в этой вашей склоке мне давно стыдно за Вас, и я по просьбе однополчан давно хотел сказать "brake".

----------


## SVVAULSH

4 октября 2009 года в Березе планируется торжественное открытие комплекса "Старажытны парк".Ожидается приезд высоких гостей.
 Будете в наших краях - заходите. 
 Надеюсь,что удастся поснимать на фото.Если у форумчан будет интерес,-выложу фото здесь на форумах.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Сегодня,как и планировалось,в Березе состоялось торжественное открытие Духовно-патриотического комплекса "Старажытны парк".

В состав комплекса вошли:
- вновь построенный православный храм в честь Архистратига Михаила

- памятник воинам-интернационалистам

-большой фонтан(Во всяком случае,в Брестской области второго такого нет)

 Так же в составе комплекса стоянка боевой техники и парк с вековыми деревьями.
Технику сегодня отснять не удалось из-за большого количества людей.На фото памятника воинам-интернационалистам видны лопасти вертолетов Ми-8 и Ми-24.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Есть еще порядка двух десятков снимков сегодняшнего мероприятия,снимки однополчан-ветеранов,снимки гостей.Сейчас снимки в обработке.Немного позже смогу выложить и остальные,если,конечно,они кого-то заинтересуют.Дайте знать.
   С уважением.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Ну не Вам об этом судить, Вы до этого  вообще не дошли, глядя на высоте ниже 600 м только  на держки катапульты. Так всегда стреляли раньше на войне, тут только больше скорость, надо лишь "не бздеть" и ВИДЕТЬ высоту!


 «Творческий» (личный) поиск Fighter (никем с 1983г. не одобренный) 
«15 мая 1984 г.  В связи с особой влетанностью на предельно малой высоте, стал видеть и чувствовать буквально метры высоты. Теперь применяю иную (давно забытую старую) методику стрельбы из пушки. Визуальный контроль высоты и резкий, одним махом, вывод с перегрузкой 6-7 на высоте 20-30 м. Вся стрельба занимает 4-4,5 секунды, с расходом всего БК ».
«Мир авиации» 1998-1: «Высокий уровень натренированности летчиков, особенно в полетах на высотах 50-100 м позволил применять два известных, но новых для сверхзвуковых истребителей варианта стрельбы из пушки.»
  Результаты «творческого» (личного) поиска Fighter (редакция автора). 
   «12 июня 1984 г …на некоторых из них уже выработан ресурс пушечных стволов. Сегодня обратил внимание на сильное рассеивание при стрельбе, а в следующем полете снаряд вообще срезал один лепесток передней антенны СРЗО, это градусов пять от оси ствола. На этом самолете больше из пушки стрелять нельзя, запасных стволов для замены уже нет. 
   «Мир авиации» 1998-1: Кстати, привезенные с собой трассирующие снаряды мы расстреляли за первые недели, а в последующий год, несмотря на запросы, не получили ни одной партии. К лету 1984 г. на многих самолетах ресурс стволов ГШ-23 был выработан. Такая пушка начинала «брызгать» снаряды в разные стороны с отклонением от оси в несколько градусов, произошло даже несколько случаев срезания снарядами передней антенны СРЗО».

       «…привезенные с собой трассирующие снаряды мы расстреляли за первые недели.»  «Мы» – это Карев («скромный» - один вывел пушки из строя и трассеры (для применения  по воздушным целям!) за «первые недели» 83-го: сам же и признается! а не «к лету 84-го») расстрелял по глиняным крышам (после бомбового удара), т.е. из пушки по воробьям в прямом смысле. Начальник вооружения доложил командиру еще в июле 1983 о плачевном состоянии пушек на МиГ-21БИС и Кареву было запрещено использовать ГШ-23 по пустякам. Нам же Карев еще в июне 1983 лично запретил стрельбу из ГШ-23 по наземным целям из соображений «безопасности». Лично я ни разу за год не использовал пушку – не было необходимости.
       Ну, очень удивляет «методическое» выведение Каревым боеспособных МиГ-21БИС в разряд "небоеготовых» («сильное рассеивание при стрельбе, а в следующем полете снаряд вообще срезал один лепесток передней антенны СРЗО, это градусов пять от оси ствола. На этом самолете больше из пушки стрелять нельзя, запасных стволов для замены уже нет»). К примеру, на аэродроме Хойна снаряд из пушки успел взвестись и разорвать снизу фюзеляж. Повезло пилоту – двигатель не остановился, но лопатки повреждены. В сталинские времена Карева точно поставили бы к стенке без следствия – письменные признания налицо для приговора.
     «Высокий уровень натренированности летчиков, особенно в полетах на высотах 50-100 м» («…стал видеть и чувствовать буквально метры высоты») – скромная оценка своих «исследовательских» полетов. Остальным было так летать запрещено (единственное за что стоит поблагодарить – мы все равно бы глупо  не подставлялись и не стреляли из пушки по воробьям в прямом смысле). С курсантских времен известно – выпустить всю очередь 200 снарядов за 4 сек. (из-за большой скорострельности 3000-3200 выстр./мин. стволы не успевают охладиться и их просто-напросто коробит: вот и причина срезания антенны СРЗО возле носовой стойки) оправдано только по вражеским самолетам. После этого ГШ-23 выбрасывается, но из-за сбитого F-16 это оправдано. А вывод на высоте 20-30м (не только в зоне рикошета снарядов, осколков, но даже броска «оружия пролетариата» - булыжника)  самоубийствиен. 
    Молодые военные летчики,  такой стрельбе вас больше НИКТО не будет учить в строевых частях, а только отстранят от полетов. Есть отработанная и подтвержденная кровью (!!!) за 50 лет (!!!)  методика стрельбы из пушки по наземным целям на МиГ-21,23,27,29 и Су-17,25,27 с безопасной высотой вывода 200м. «Забытое» по-Кареву применялось на самолетах с поршневыми двигателями. Воспринимайте это не как новый (старый) "боевой опыт", заслуживающий повторения, а с юмором (как, к примеру, записки  бравого солдата Швейка или сценарий новой серии "агента 007").  В пивбаре допустимо такое рассказывать собутыльникам, а на страницах этого авиационного сайта... Но у него свои "понятия" + упоминаемое им "давление сверху" (сам говорит без стеснения!).  Fighter ни тогда, а тем более сейчас, за свои "слова" никакой юридической, моральной, дисциплинарной, религиозной  отвественности не нес. Пусть лучше честно расскажет, как в Березе через 2 года лишился должности командира 927иап. До сих пор никто не знает, а вот это как раз очень интересно услышать от автора "записок".

----------


## Nazar

Как Вы уже утомили господа своими разборками.
Ну некрасиво, ей богу. :Frown:

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Как Вы уже утомили господа своими разборками.
> Ну некрасиво, ей богу.


"4 мая 1984 г. Сегодня пришлось испытать действие скачков уплотнения на собственной шкуре, замкомэска 156 апиб, видать нормальный летчик, насмотревшись на наши проходы на малой высоте, тоже решил на своем Су-17 удивить мир. Правда, важная деталь желательности выпуска тормозных щитков, особенно при высоте аэродрома 1500 м, учтена не была (не там в мирное время летал), поэтому форсаж, включенный над дальним, обеспечил «сухарю» перед началом полосы хорошую сверхзвуковую скорость."
            В июле 1988 (после посадки в мае в Хойне МиГ-21УМ без шасси и благополучного взлета-полет окончился нормально!) один "крутой" березовец после прохода с тормозами (сопротивление как у выпущенных шасси) на том же аэродроме тоже хотел "полихачить" - садился на брюхо, от БПРМ угнали без шасси. 
   27 июля 2002 во Львове на Су-27УБ летчиком-испытателем 2-го класса "задумывался" проход над зрителями - 80 погибших и сотня раненых. В задней кабине его тормозили:"Вова, не надо. Вова, не лезь".
   Конца таким трагедиям не будет, пока "безумству храбрых поют песни" люди, БЕЗОТВЕТСТВЕННО относящиеся к своей жизни, своему гепатиту (ну, это их личные проблемы) и к жизням окружающих. И даже 25 прошедших лет не образумили. Пусть хоть другие научатся на печальном опыте фраеров, "чуйствующих" 20-30 метров высоты и не помнящих свои приказы, "имеющих честь" писать такой "бред" (цитата).

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый Александр, я то-же могу привести подобные примеры и их действительно масса, иногда слишком самоуверенными бывают и летчики испытатели ( пример с Як-141, я в то время в Североморске жил и все это своими глазами видел, как и останки сгоревшей машины, которую к отцу на аэродром утащили и на радиодетали разобрали), но зачем это все на форум выносить? 
Что-бы какой-нибудь впечатлительный юнец, все это почитал и пришел к выводу, что и отцы командиры у нас никудышные, отдающие "предательские" приказы и гробящие технику и летчиков и рядовые летчики у нас ни пришей, ни пристегни и так далее. 
Ведь впитывается в основном негатив, а позитивные моменты, обычно проходят мимо неокрепшего сознания.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Ведь впитывается в основном негатив, а позитивные моменты, обычно проходят мимо неокрепшего сознания.


Абсолютно согласен про "негатив", сдобренный враньем для унижения человеческого  достоинства и профессиональности однополчан и вертолетчиков: на этом фоне сам герой. Исключительно цитаты:
-21 августа 1983 г.  Вчера по случаю праздника приезжала очередная группа с концертом, неизвестный ансамбль под названием «Лица друзей» из Свердловска. В другой обстановке артистов забросали бы тухлыми яйцами, но в нашей концерт сошел за первый сорт, пели хоть и не свои, но нормальные песни. До них приезжали украинцы, из западных, так те, кроме националистических номеров, вообще ничего не изобразили. 
-16 февраля 1984 г.  Наш зам. по летной попался в Шинданте под руку командующему и сослан в Баграм под надзор командира. В армии и полку медицина давно знает о моей болезни, Володя Чечнев сидит надутый, считая, что фитиль от командующего за больных получил из-за меня. Вообще что-то в последнее время у него с летчиками конфликты, может не достается «дезинфецирующих» средств. 
-24 февраля 1984 г. После прошедших праздников к обеду нашел потерянные вчера штаны, шапка, правда, утрачена навсегда...
-28 февраля 1984 г. К обеду они основательно набрались... Конец поездки помнил весьма плохо, сегодня расспрашивает меня, что купил, и где все это находится. По случаю торгового фиаско дал торжественную клятву неделю не «ходить в страну дураков».
-17 марта 1984 г. ...сидят по своим кельям в гостинице, изредка с зелеными лицами выползая на свет.
-20 марта 1984 г.  Давно «завязал», поклявшись выпить только после моего возвращения из госпиталя.Моя попытка проскочить ВЛК пораньше амбулаторно со всеми, несмотря на давление свыше, так не увенчалась успехом, слишком засветился ранее. Завтра снова срочно лететь в Шиндант – наш начальник ВОТП разложил на посадке самолет.
-21 марта 1984 г. Наиболее засветившийся в истории инженер эскадрильи (всеми уважаемый майор) вечером залез с трофейным (для нужного калибра) Калашом под крыло и шарахнул из него в районе трубопроводов воздушной системы. На следующий день мне, а затем и прилетевшей из Кабула комиссии, показывали дырку в крыле - несомненный признак воздействия противника. Перестановка кранов, неисправности и ошибка летчика естественно отошли на второй план и в отчетах вообще не фигурировали.
-20 апреля 1984 г. В нашей госпитальной тройке «боевые» потери – наш зам. по летной ночью так и не вывел из «пике», ночью нашел каких-то друзей, сегодня на наши попытки разбудить с использованием воды и физической силы никак не реагирует – полные «дрова». 
-18 мая 1984 г. Комэск, излишне разогнавшись на спарке при рулении по магистральной РД, не вписался в поворот и заехал в душ дежурного звена. 
-19 мая 1984 г. Однако, вскоре, в списках пассажиров отметились представители других профессий (ИТС, ВДВ), да вообще некоторые лица немужской национальности. С точки зрения мирного времени это было страшным нарушением. Но на войне свои законы. Показные полеты были по стандартной схеме: взлет, обзор района сверху, полет по предгорьям и ущельям, удар по цели, небольшой пилотаж (переворот-петля-полупетля), посадка. В полете во все врубался, адекватно реагировал и даже после посадки сразу сам выполз из кабины.
-20 мая 1984 г. После посадки выясняется, что этот «дятел» - замполит эскадрильи из Джелелабада. В вертолетном царстве созрело понимание, что все летательные аппараты должны взлетать только после контрольного висения - самолеты в гостях у них бывали не так часто. Занять (на минутку) без разрешения на полосу было обычным делом. Вертушки стояли у нас между магистральной РД и ВПП в три ряда, замполит стоял в переднем ряду, и разрешение на выруливание для посадки десанта было воспринято как благословение выползти на ВПП для последующего руления по ближайшей РД.
- В случае наличия остатков вчерашнего или сегодняшнего употребления (были случаи, когда лечь спать так и не удавалось), на взлете включался ТРТВК (регулятор температуры в кабине) на «горячее» и 100% кислорода, что приводило к полному прояснению головы уже минут через 10. Поэтому проблем с мыслительным процессом ни в одном полете не возникало.
-21 мая 1984 г. Наш доктор полностью самоустранился от предполетного контроля летчиков по причине доброго характера и личного регулярного употребления. Несмотря на это, сегодня утром наши ряды все же немного поредели - некоторым особо преуспевшим вчера пилотам было предложено отдохнуть до обеда. Моя же участь – колеса в воздухе еще затемно, для ускорения вывода токсинов можно в полете включить на «горячее» и кислород на100%.
-28 мая 1984 г. Следую дурному примеру. Ничего, прохладно, по крепости так, квасок... Чувствую, что с мышлением плоховато - за кабиной одно, на карте другое, в голове третье, и все вместе абсолютно не стыкуется. На ведомых вообще-то надежды мало, они развращены тем, что обязанность найти цель и выполнить первый удар лежит на командире группы.
-6 июня 1984 г. В суете боевых будней майский случай с выруливанием вертолета на ВПП без разрешения быстро забылся. Опять Ми-8 без разрешения выручил на полосу...

----------


## SVVAULSH

Саша,сдается мне,что ваши воспоминания(твои и Карева)были бы более интересными для читателей если бы подправляли и дополняли друг друга,а не были такими склочными,как сейчас.

----------


## SVVAULSH

7 октября 2009г. умер ветеран 927 ИАП  Юрий Федорович Брыкалов.

Похоронен сегодня в г.Береза,Брестской области.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Саша,сдается мне,что ваши воспоминания(твои и Карева)были бы более интересными для читателей если бы подправляли и дополняли друг друга,а не были такими склочными,как сейчас.


  СКЛОКА - определение внизу на изображении. У старшего летчика 1аэ ст.л-та Гордиюка (сына токаря) и замкомандира иап м-ра Карева (сын адмирала) "борьбы личных интересов" даже теоретически быть не могло! Я пришел в ВВС летать, уволился майором с должности ком.звена в 1995. После восстановления в 1985г. на МиГ-21 летал еще 7 лет, из них крайние 3 года на МиГ-29.


                                                     КАРЕВ
--«Мир авиации» 1998-1. Второй самолет был потерян при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома Баграм летом 1984 г. Самолет упал на землю и взорвался. …— временная потеря сознания на выводе из-за большой перегрузки, а так-же эмоционального и физического истощения.
-- В этом случае я считаю возможным привести дословные строки из дневника «бессовестного человека» которые я, в отличие от Вас, не придумал через 25 лет, а записал тогда, 15 июня 1984 года.
«15 июня 1984 г. Утром при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома СБИЛИ капитана А.Гордиюк. …ощущения приходящего в сознание человека.»

                                                        SVVAULSH
Хочу внести поправку в этот эпизод.
…приехал партийный советник уездного секретаря НДПА и проинформировал, что самолет не взорвался и возле самолета с восторгом фотографируются местные жители,а так же замечены люди с европейской"внешностью.

Слава, меня спрашивают, кто говорит правду: Карев (по своим "записям" 25 лет назад) - ПОТЕРЯЛ сознание или СБИЛИ? И второе событие: взорвался самолет (те же "записи" Карева) или как ты "поправляешь" он не взорвался? Но это абсолютно ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫЕ понятия "взорвался-не взорвался"! Это уже оопровержение  "имевшего честь" записать 25 лет назад эти события Карева. Но про доклад Игуменова - ни слова, про пулю в подв.баке МиГ-21УМ - опять ни слова. Игуменов мне сам об этом говорил. И по "понятиям" Карева это новая склока? Не много ли склок для такого полка, какой восхваляет Карев в начале темы, а потом сам же "по-бабьи копается в грязном белье" однополчан в своих "записках":
-16 февраля 1984 г. Наш зам. по летной попался в Шинданте под руку командующему и сослан в Баграм под надзор командира. В армии и полку медицина давно знает о моей болезни, Володя Чечнев сидит надутый, считая, что фитиль от командующего за больных получил из-за меня. Вообще что-то в последнее время у него с летчиками конфликты, может не достается «дезинфецирующих» средств. 
-24 февраля 1984 г. После прошедших праздников к обеду нашел потерянные вчера штаны, шапка, правда, утрачена навсегда...
-28 февраля 1984 г. К обеду они основательно набрались... Конец поездки помнил весьма плохо, сегодня расспрашивает меня, что купил, и где все это находится. По случаю торгового фиаско дал торжественную клятву неделю не «ходить в страну дураков».
-20 марта 1984 г. Давно «завязал», поклявшись выпить только после моего возвращения из госпиталя.Моя попытка проскочить ВЛК пораньше амбулаторно со всеми, несмотря на давление свыше, так не увенчалась успехом, слишком засветился ранее. Завтра снова срочно лететь в Шиндант – наш начальник ВОТП разложил на посадке самолет.
-21 марта 1984 г. Наиболее засветившийся в истории инженер эскадрильи (всеми уважаемый майор) вечером залез с трофейным (для нужного калибра) Калашом под крыло и шарахнул из него в районе трубопроводов воздушной системы. На следующий день мне, а затем и прилетевшей из Кабула комиссии, показывали дырку в крыле - несомненный признак воздействия противника. Перестановка кранов, неисправности и ошибка летчика естественно отошли на второй план и в отчетах вообще не фигурировали.
-20 апреля 1984 г. В нашей госпитальной тройке «боевые» потери – наш зам. по летной ночью так и не вывел из «пике», ночью нашел каких-то друзей, сегодня на наши попытки разбудить с использованием воды и физической силы никак не реагирует – полные «дрова». 
-18 мая 1984 г. Комэск, излишне разогнавшись на спарке при рулении по магистральной РД, не вписался в поворот и заехал в душ дежурного звена. 
-19 мая 1984 г. Однако, вскоре, в списках пассажиров отметились представители других профессий (ИТС, ВДВ), да вообще некоторые лица немужской национальности. С точки зрения мирного времени это было страшным нарушением. Но на войне свои законы. Показные полеты были по стандартной схеме: взлет, обзор района сверху, полет по предгорьям и ущельям, удар по цели, небольшой пилотаж (переворот-петля-полупетля), посадка. ...В полете во все врубался, адекватно реагировал и даже после посадки сразу сам выполз из кабины.   (это боевая часть или "колхоз"? )   
- В случае наличия остатков вчерашнего или сегодняшнего употребления (были случаи, когда лечь спать так и не удавалось), на взлете включался ТРТВК (регулятор температуры в кабине) на «горячее» и 100% кислорода, что приводило к полному прояснению головы уже минут через 10. Поэтому проблем с мыслительным процессом ни в одном полете не возникало.
-21 мая 1984 г. Наш доктор полностью самоустранился от предполетного контроля летчиков по причине доброго характера и личного регулярного употребления. Несмотря на это, сегодня утром наши ряды все же немного поредели - некоторым особо преуспевшим вчера пилотам было предложено отдохнуть до обеда. Моя же участь – колеса в воздухе еще затемно, для ускорения вывода токсинов можно в полете включить на «горячее» и кислород на100%.
-28 мая 1984 г. Следую дурному примеру. Ничего, прохладно, по крепости так, квасок... Чувствую, что с мышлением плоховато - за кабиной одно, на карте другое, в голове третье, и все вместе абсолютно не стыкуется. На ведомых вообще-то надежды мало, они развращены тем, что обязанность найти цель и выполнить первый удар лежит на командире группы.
-"Всегда меня возмущал непрофессионализм, в том числе у летчиков. Если тебе дала судьба среди тысяч желающих быть выше и быстрее всех, обрести немыслемую для обычного человека свободу в пространстве, то почему нельзя впитать в себя все данные самолета, РЛЭ (тогда еще «инструкцию летчику»), информацию о противнике и т.д. Я не говорю о том, что МНОГИЕ МОИ КОЛЛЕГИ не могли отличить F-15 от F-16, не знали, какой самолет стоит на вооружении противника, не знали, да и не хотели ничего знать ни о тактике воздушного боя, ни о вооружении противника. Я уже не говорю об инструкции летчику и действиях в особых случаях в полете! Вы, Саша, относились именно к таким горе-летчикам, которые взлетали как на подвиг, а в инструкции выучили одну главу о порядке катапультирования. Впрочем, и в этом проявили дилетантство и не удосужили себя после посадки в кабину максимально притянуть поясные ремни.  ("Многие мои коллеги" не умели отличить однокилевой самолет от двухкилевого??? Это же уровень старшей группы детского сада считать до десяти! "Не везло" ему с личным составом!)


Не обижайся, Слава, его "записки" и этот форум просмотрели более 5420 раз а другой более 2260. Не все поверили во вранье Fighter о той войне. Это не на войне свои законы. Это у Карева были "свои законы" не только на войне, но и в УБП. Кто с ним служил - отлично на себе прочувствовали. И в своих "записках" он, не стесняясь, опять все воспроизвел. Самореклама человека, строившего карьеру главкома ВВС, МО СССР (а возможности были!) 25 лет назад. Но... На просьбу сочувствующего ему форумчанина так и не ответил о своей дальнейшей судьбе. И только  "... я по просьбе однополчан давно хотел сказать "brake"-его остановило.  Опять же по его "понятиям" аноним "Морячок" - это его "однополчане" во множественном числе. Новая склока с его стороны, перед этим всплыли "москали"... И все это о 927иап, где мы с тобой служили.  Мне за Карева не стыдно, это его личные проблемы, за "державу" (т.е. 927иап) обидно. Он "не вписывается" в таких командиров 927иап (я знал не всех), ушедших с повышением из Березы и дослуживших до званий генералов как Васильев Валерий Афанасьевич, покойный Михаил Иванович Кокурин, Авдонин Валерий Павлович, Тарасевич Петр Петрович, полковник Ручкин (забыл имя отчество).

----------


## SVVAULSH

Cаша,выкладывая свое сообщение о том,кто добивал твой борт№01,я не ставил себе целью что-то или кого-то опровергать,доказывать,а ,тем более,уличать во лжи.Я просто изложил эпизод ,которому был свидетель.Верить или не верить тому политдельцу - это уже другой вопрос.Возможно,он сам и самолета того не видел,а привез эту информацию с чьих-то слов.
 Кто из вас точнее и правдивее излагает события давно минувших дней - я судить не хочу и не буду.Могу только озвучить свое мнение.Как я понимаю,главный вопрос ваших разногласий - это твое катапультирование.В том,что ты не стал дожидаться "куда кривая вынесет" и на малой высоте покинул машину - ты абсолютно прав.Это,кстати,и Карев Н.Г.подтверждает в своих сообщениях.А вот вся остальная ваша переписка - ...  Ну не солидно,ГОСПОДА.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Выкладываю оставшиеся снимки с мероприятия в г.Березе 4октября 2009г.

Посмотреть можно здесь :

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vyacheslav.60/19

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Как я понимаю,главный вопрос ваших разногласий - это твое катапультирование.В том,что ты не стал дожидаться "куда кривая вынесет" и на малой высоте покинул машину - ты абсолютно прав.Это,кстати,и Карев Н.Г.подтверждает в своих сообщениях.


   Семен Семеныч!  Карев "подтверждает" как раз обратное, надо было еще продольный канал "проверить", как буд-то я бомбил по мирных. а не по 2-х целях с 60 или 80 "безоружных" моджахедах? -"Всегда меня возмущал непрофессионализм, в том числе у летчиков.  Вы, Саша, относились именно к таким горе-летчикам, которые взлетали как на подвиг, а в инструкции выучили одну главу о порядке катапультирования. Впрочем, и в этом проявили дилетантство и не удосужили себя после посадки в кабину максимально притянуть поясные ремни.  Ведь эта склока и оскорбления возникли после запоздалого прочтения статьи в Мире Авиации, где я имел честь не упоминать в описываемых происшествиях Вашу фамилию."  Какое же это подтверждение?

    Поясные ремни - очередная "дурочка"! Синяки на плечах от срабатывания притяга его опровергают - ключицы-то не поломатые, а ремни подогнанные "по размеру" впритык! Плечи целые, ботинки на месте, нож на месте, ПСНД на месте, голова там же. Это и есть его склока и его интриги! И то что я приземлился не на ноги, а "прижопился" в низинке на берегу арыка - я туда не целился: повезло! Если б я приземлился на поле - капец! На виду у "друзей". А так купол завис на деревьях: повезло! И двое духов, преодолевая 2м-е дувалы не заметили - я их в низине услышал первый: повезло! Достал первую лимонку (там ее на берегу и забыл) но не бросал: повезло! В таком состоянии я не боец.Вертолетчики в ПОСЛЕДНИЙ боевой день, рискуя (я ТРЕТИЙ за полгода у Ефимова!!!), сели на мой дым: повезло! Игуменов дважды меня "похоронил": повезло, долго жить придется. Садились правее парашюта (Серега Бухаров рассказывал, осенью в 1985-м забирал из Кобрина вертолеты и гостил у меня пятницу-воскресенье), взлетали - его уже на деревьях не было: повезло! Успели вовремя, и я не стрелял (какой я стрелок с такими зрачками!), тем более что предохранитель на АКСУ поставил в воздухе вниз до упора (одиночные-уже в медсанбате "дошло"!). Меня потом учили, как надо ориентироваться перед приземлением в воздухе. Они прыгали с Ан-2 или Ми-8. Но по ним не стреляли, а это неприятно, уже страшно до "гусиной кожи" стало через 2 часа, когда кровообращение в мозгах восстановилось. Я же будучи на РСП это рассказывал и Машир тоже меня учил. Вася Шульга прыгал в сентябре в Березе (он видел как из-под ног вылетел самолет без кресла, у меня этот момент "в провале") , а я в июне, когда железо нагревалось до 40-50град. и порох даже при летних дюзах в КМ-1М суше! Но КМ-1М добавляет своей 20-кратной перегрузкой "квадратные глаза" - нет резкости и определить высоту НЕВОЗМОЖНО. Я слышал стрельбу из автоматов и одного пулемета ("зеленка", см. фото, по боевому распоряжению 60-80 духов - Карев это "не записал" своей перьевой ручкой-опять вранье! Вот главный "вопрос" этого "писателя": извращение истории).  Катапультирование - следствие, а причина - в устном приказе Карева, начиная со дня катапультирования Игоря "работать с одним курсом по сдвоенным целям" вопреки ПРИКАЗАМ Табунщикова и Тарасевича! Я ведь живой, а потому сделал все правильно даже вопреки "неправильному" приказу. Но если б не экипаж Ефимов-Бухаров...

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

Сообщение от Fighter  
Ну не Вам об этом судить, Вы до этого вообще не дошли, глядя на высоте ниже 600 м только на держки катапульты.

 Весь год в Афгане только два опытных, уважаемых и мудрых майора (выживший после остановки двигателя на перевороте на МиГ-21У на 4-м курсе ЧВВАУЛ и приземливший водиночку самолет на поле в кукурузе!!! Кожушкин Юрий-пардон, забыл отчество-и ДОСААФовец, бывший ПДСник Иван Андреевич Мальков-"мы акамедий не кончали!") летали вооруженными "до зубов": с АКСУ-73 в кабине под правой мышкой (в НАЗе еще "лишний" "калашник") и ручной "артиллерией" ("лимонками") в карманах. Плюс пару пачек патронов (32шт. на 4 обоймы) для пистолета ПМ. Правильное решение! Глядя на них и я, кроме внешних подвесок на крыле, на правом боку  на брючном ремне "возил" в полете 2хФ-1 (взрыватели выкручены, но рядом). Ведь с ними целиться совсем не надо: вовремя "скрыться" в низинке и в радиусе 200м ни одного листочка на деревьях! Однажды кто-то "позаимствовал" лимонки и мои перчатки (они "улетели" в Шиндант) - весь полет чувствовал себя не в своей тарелке! И обязательно ПСНД (патрон сигнальный ночной дневной) в карманчике для ножа на правой штанине! А сам нож в правом кармане на штатном шнурочке. Опыт наших предшественников, до сих пор не внедренный в ВВС!!! Мой ведущий (еще до катапультирования Игоря Долгих) на "мисцэвом" базаре предложил мне продать (он выгодно продал!) пацанятам за 80 афганей (обычно просили за 70 - курс: 15 афганей=1 чековому рублю) этот ПСНД. Дергаешь за веревочку (как в сказке про Красную Шапочку) с одного конца - ночью магниевое пламя видно с воздуха на 40-60км, с другого конца - днем оранжевый дым. Оранжевым дымом наземники обозначали себя, что б мы их не накрыли ФАБами. Я отказался. И не зря - через 9 месяцев на этот дым в стороне от парашюта подсел экипаж Ефимов-Бухаров и меня спас. Базарная цена в 5 чеков Внешпосылторга оказалась ценой моей жизни 15 июня. Уже лежа в медсанбате я вспоминал крики Андрея Миронова с плавками на древке "По-мо-ги-те! SOS!" из "Бриллиантовой руки". А если бы "купился" и продал?! Вот бы было обидно, досадно и мучительно больно!!! Именно дым на меня и навел вертушку Ефимова! Кроме этого, сосед по комнате, летчик нашего звена, и.о. начальника ПДС Женя Кутепов (мы с ним вместе "гепатитили" в Кизыл-Арвате) мне "всучил" неучтенное сигнальное зеркало для вертолета еще год назад. Воспользоваться им не пришлось, но чувство уверенности в скрытном обозначении себя на местности для вертолета было. Про пистолет ПМ я не вспомнил (точнее, не дошла до него очередь - какой я стрелок с глазами от 20-кратной перегрузки!), но за АКСУ, которым я вооружился еще в воздухе, большое спасибо начальнику ПДС 40ВА (фамилию, жаль, не помню!). Игорь Долгих не смог достать его из НАЗа одной рукой, другой отстреливался пистолетом от "духов". "Молния" даже в спокойной обстановке заедает на 2-х углах (ПДСники проверяли!). И на каждом подведении итогов ВВС 40А вспоминали это! После этого случая его переложили сверху на НАЗ. Когда услышал стрельбу по себе на парашюте, появилось чувство обреченности и безысходности, но когда вспомнил про доступный еще в воздухе автомат, захотелось "подергаться", вдруг повезет? И повезло... Еще раз спасибо, начиная с инструктора ХВВАУЛ на 3-4 курсе на МиГ-21 Леонида Михайловича Хоменко, Валерия Павловича Авдонина, заостривших внимание на своем опыте посадки в кресло КМ-1М, всем, вплоть до техника самолета борта №01 Коль Колича Ганжа и САПСиста (фамилии забылись!) за штатное срабатывание  механизмов и систем аварийного покидания МиГ-21БИС в боевой обстановке!

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

- 30 апреля 1984 г. Ввод в строй после перерыва получился довольно энергичным - с момента прибытия из госпиталя за 9 дней апреля выполнил 31 боевой вылет с налетом 20 часов.
-2 мая 1984 г. Днем на два-три заранее заданных ударов приходится от 5 до 8 ударов по вызову. У меня обычная норма от 4 до 6 полетов, из них 2-3 на разведку, «высочайшим повелением» разрешено летать без ограничения их количества.
-31 мая 1984 г. Завершаю месяц пятью боевыми вылетами, общий счет давно перевалил за 400. Май выдался очень напряженным, ни дня отдыха, 31 летный день, у меня 117 боевых вылетов с налетом 67 часов.
-3 июня 1984 г. Ежедневно сейчас каждый летчик выполняет по 3-4 вылета, и если даже на завтра дают две цели, все равно летаем весь день по вызову. Вызывают, конечно, в первую очередь «веселых», быстрее нас никто не взлетит…
-20 июня 1984 г. Еще одно повреждение самолета, на этот раз на земле. Техник по вооружению, вынимая заклинивший снаряд из снятой пушки, направил ее в «безопасную» от стоянки сторону. Сторона эта прошла как раз через крыло самолета, пушка, естественно, выстрелила, и снаряд пробил законцовку крыла.
-(форум) Саша, удивляюсь Вашей энергии в доказывании того, о чем вы уже не помните, а также, о чем не знали и не знаете.
-(форум) В этом случае я считаю возможным привести дословные строки из дневника «бессовестного человека» которые я, в отличие от Вас, не придумал через 25 лет, а записал тогда…

Писать «дневник» о себе по своей летной книжки – личное дело, а «дневник» о истории и  событиях в Баграме 927иап – это, по-одеситски, две большие разницы. Если бывший 2 года командиром Карев с таким редчайшим и памятным событием в полку (катапультирование в Березе 11.09.84) в своих «дневниках» связывает фамилию не Васи Шульги, то описываемое им  событие 20.06.84 имело место быть  раньше и не так. «Летописец» в очередной раз «опускает» подчиненных ему тогда однополчан. «Горбатого» только могила исправит… 
Май или начало июня (после 15.06 я уже был на койке и физически не мог видеть это), по вызову «пехоты» слетало 2 группы (8 самолетов). Одна с бомбами (если не ошибаюсь, во главе с Виталием Васильевичем Евтуховым, я крайний): на входе в какое-то ущелье из Панджшера долбила 19 «ненаших» снайперов на скалах, положивших роту на землю. Другая с С-24 тоже поддерживала своих. Сели и зарулили одновременно (фото бывшей стоянки внизу). Срочно на второй вылет – наших «жмут». Сразу подъехало две длинные ТЗухи заправлять самолеты, а весь «технический народ» подвешивал бомбы ФАБ-250 (для большего колличества заходов) и С-24. На фото внизу стоянка 927иап зеленым цветом, "высотка" или  "Сокол" - красным, наша ТЭЧ, ППР, баня - синим, афганская ТЭЧ ("пострадавшая от советских С-24 в 1982 и моджахедовского дневного обстрела в 1984) - желтым. Итого 32 единицы весом свыше 200кг каждая. Оружейники «разрывались», усугубило положение и то, что в стволе одной пушки ("штатный стрелок" был один) остался патрон: при нечетном колличестве их в ленте из-за этого пушку надо снимать, извлекать «виновника» «на улице». Этим занялся единолично начальник группы вооружения старший лейтенант Моисеев (имя забылось) – он был как Алеша Попович и мог не привлекать своих коллег для переноски ГШ. Узнав о задержке из-за ГШ-23, командир решил летчиков отправить на обед. Пилотов в столовую повез лично Петр Петрович Тарасевич. Он «стажировался» шофером на РАФике, своего водителя высадил помогать – мало места. Моисеев, как начальник, для контроля (у наших предшественников сошли С-24 на стоянке при подвеске) всей восьмерки вышел с пушкой перед самолетами и заодно извлекал «лишний» снаряд. На виду у него были все самолеты и 2 ТЗ. И безопасное направление (между самолетами 1-1,5м) выбрать очень проблематично. Но он его все-таки выбрал, хотя и минимально безопасное. Винить в неаккуратном изъятии снаряда наверное, можно (не вынимал, технологию не знаю, не виню). И то что сам, без помощи -  обстановка заставляла спешить. Когда мы приехали на стоянку, то «ружье» из его рук уже стрельнуло. Я смотрел траекторию по следу на бетоне и дырке в законцовке крыла за антенной РВ-УМ (вот и все последствия-фото внизу, красный кружок). Снаряд пролетел в 20 см от уже подвешенной ФАБ-250, в которую взрыватели оружейники успевали вкручивать в крайнюю очередь. Самолет заменили, полетели долбить горы… Но информация, «записанная» Каревым якобы в те дни (с датой!), извращает событие до «наоборот» - как бездумное нарушение мер безопасности. «Чья бы мычала…» Его «антиприказ» работать с одним курсом по сдвоенной цели и два его «занятия» с пилотами по этой теме, его невыполнение еще в июле 1983  указания полковника Тарасевича рассредоточить самолеты в ДЗ. Его пренебрежительное отношение к «военизированным крестьянам»…  
До этого случая с Моисеевым (с начала панджшерской операции) у прикомандированных вертолетчиков погиб однокурсник-оружейник Моисеева (через год, в мае 1985 уже в Березе трагически погиб и сам Моисеев). Первая волна Ми-8 вернулась и вновь улетела на десантирование. На одном борту в заряженный блок УБ-32 при обстреле попала вражеская пуля и застряла. Его сняли и три оружейника на пустой стоянке (на грунте, где упал афганский МиГ-21УМ при столкновении на ВПП с Ми-8) над ним работали. Мы готовились к запуску и вдруг в той стороне начали сходить НУРСы (как и в случае с МиГ-21УМ) в противоположную от нас сторону. Двое погибли сразу, а третьего оружейника стоявший там экипаж  ПСО Ми-8 сразу же по воздуху доставил в медсанбат за полкилометра, но, кажется, безуспешно. Еще один наш бывший однополчанин (в полку служил начальником ТЭЧ звена, ФИО не помню, потом перешел в ОБАТО начальником склада боепитания) погиб через 8 месяцев после нашего отлета – он приехал позже нас на адекватную должность. На автокране сзади он сопровождал бортовую машину с песком и «некондицией» (бомбы и НУРСы с погнутыми стабилизаторами, и др. «мелочь») для ликвидации на полигоне за медсанбатом. Но подрыв произошел раньше и непланово. Погибли все, находящиеся в 2-х машинах. 
Меры безопасности – очень жизненно важная необходимость, чтоб выжить не только при боевых действиях, но и в «тылу» или мирной жизни… «На войне свои законы» - настоящий «бред»…

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

-Карев-31 мая 1984 г. Завершаю месяц пятью боевыми вылетами, общий счет давно перевалил за 400. Май выдался очень напряженным, ни дня отдыха, 31 летный день, у меня 117 боевых вылетов с налетом 67 часов.
-(форум) Согласно исторической справке 927-й иап выполнил в РА 7 300 боевых вылетов с общим налетом 6 500 часов.
  Жители Северного городка, встречающие бывшего флагмана 927иап уже в отставке полковника Виталия Васильевича Евтухова ежедневно! Большая просьба привести такую же историческую справку о колличестве его налета за "ленточкой". А то его "друг", сосед по подъезду в Березе, комнате в Баграме и летному звену боевого расчета "скромно" об этом "умолчал" на фоне своего "геройства": и больше всех летает, и больше всех стреляет (да еще ниже всех с идиотской высоты 50м), и больше всех терял сознание в полете, и больше всех на свободную разведку по ущельям женщин и нелетчиков провез. И все ради налета. А про Виталия Васильевича только то, что он расчеты проводит, вкусные блинчики печет да "реактивный" квас готовит, болеет радиком на своей двери и еще др. некрасивые вещи. У читателей "записок", не знающих истинную картину тех событий, складывается извращенное мнение про боевые действия всего 927иап. Раскройте наконец ту страшную военную тайну, которую скрывает и сам автор дневника, написанного им в "период 1983-1984 годов, когда 927 Кенигсберский Краснознаменный ордена Александра Невского истребительный авиационный полк выполнял задачи на территории Афганистана"(цитата). Береза через 25 лет должна знать, кто же все-таки больше всех внес лепту в общее число 7300 вылетов, если Карев так акцентирует  внимание на своем колличестве. Ведь он "хотел" писать про полк, а не про себя лично, как следует из цитаты дневника?

----------


## SVVAULSH

Cаша,что это за "страшная военная тайна" ? Я внимательно читаю и "Дневник " Н.Карева,и твои сообщения,и вашу с ним переписку.Да и в Баграме,хоть и не летал,но и на продскладах не отсиживался.Был в курсе боевой работы полка.О чем речь?Что скрывает автор дневника?И почему Береза только сейчас(через 25лет)должна узнать эту "страшную военную тайну" ?

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Cаша,что это за "страшная военная тайна" ? Я внимательно читаю и "Дневник " Н.Карева,и твои сообщения,и вашу с ним переписку.Да и в Баграме,хоть и не летал,но и на продскладах не отсиживался.Был в курсе боевой работы полка.О чем речь?Что скрывает автор дневника?И почему Береза только сейчас(через 25лет)должна узнать эту "страшную военную тайну" ?


   ПОВТОРНО:
Жители Северного городка, встречающие бывшего флагмана 927иап уже в отставке полковника Виталия Васильевича Евтухова ежедневно! Большая просьба привести такую же историческую справку о колличестве его налета за "ленточкой".

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Да и в Баграме,хоть и не летал,но и на продскладах не отсиживался.Был в курсе боевой работы полка.


С какого времени ты был в Баграме?
--Зима 1979. При уходе эскадрильи произошла катастрофа. Погиб командир звена капитан Володя Самойлов. Он взлетал ведущим третьего звена. В правом пеленге ведомый Коля Карпов.
На разбеге в момент поднятия носового колеса начал открываться фонарь, по докладу Карпова Володя левой рукой пытался его удержать. При этом вероятно отвлекся и самолет после отрыва резко увеличил угол, Карпов закричал: уменьши угол, но было уже поздно, самолет Самойлова задрал нос, свалился влево и упал в конце полосы (2стр. форума).
--20 мая 1984 г.Проскакиваю пыль, подъем переднего колеса, бежим дальше. Впереди еще одно облако пыли, теперь уже от вертушек. Скорость около 350, (мин. эволютивная 400-прим.) и, вдруг впереди на полосе очертания Ми-8! До него метров 300. Отвернуть уже не удастся, беру почти полностью ручку на себя, самолет еще выше задирает нос, ПВД выше гор (угол тангажа более 14град. приводит к касанию ВПП фальшкилем-прим.), время растягивается в бесконечность, подскакиваем, колеса проходят в метрах от несущего винта (высота Ми-8 - 5,65м-прим.). Чтобы не завалиться на крыло, немного отпускаю ручку, снова стукаемся о полосу (после такого "стукаемся" вылезают из крыльев стойки шасси, лопаются пневматики и сплющивается сопло-прим.), еще немного разбега, и, наконец, в воздухе! Шасси, закрылки, от горла отошло, говорю РП, что думаю обо всем, сообщая, что какой–то «дятел» без разрешения вырулил на полосу. (Вид на горы с курсом 30 на фото внизу-прим.).
--21 мая 1984 г. На одном из вертолетов, выруливших с десантом на борту, боец случайно произвел выстрел. Попал как раз в двигатель, вертолет сразу вспыхнул, десант и экипаж успели разбежаться, а на полосе через 10 минут остались «рожки да ножки» - хвостовая балка и лопасти. Посмотрев сверху на это безобразие и не дождавшись очистки полосы, вынужденно сели в Кабуле.
--Весной 1986 часов в 9-10 утра (вторник) погиб на полетах, организованных командиром 927иап Каревым, ст.л-т Борисенко. Накануне (понедельник) Карев устроил ночную тревогу полка (по Гитлеру - в 4 часа ночи) с рабочим днем (15 часов, как во время войны!) на аэродроме до 19.00 (предварительная на завтрашние полеты). Арифметически "отдохнуть" 8 часов перед полетами было. А физически - отоспаться за 2 ночи? Куда и как после этого "ушел" бывший всего 2 года командиром Карев? Меня Карев "отправил" по замене в Хойну, я не могу знать. Однополчане знают.
     Имели место быть 2,3,4 события в истории 927 иап?

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Саша,сдается мне,что ваши воспоминания(твои и Карева)были бы более интересными для читателей если бы подправляли и дополняли друг друга,а не были такими склочными,как сейчас.


  Слава, мне сдается, что я как раз и "подправляю и дополняю", как ты и высказывался, если он пишет то, чего не было, и не пишет то, что было в действительности (про себя, Шульгу, Степанова, Евтухова, Максимова, Путятина и других однополчан). Если он через 25 лет сам признался что ДВАЖДЫ терял сознание и не соблюдал предполетный режим (летамши выпимши), обвиняя меня в том, что делал сам, то это его проблемы и его склоки, его грязное белье и его бабская возня. Это как единоличная вражда с его (бывшего командира) стороны, так и подлость. Наряду с его далеко некорректным выражением о своей национальности (не "подняли", он единолично поднял тот вопрос) эти выражения тоже исключительно из его авторского "арсенала". Написано его пером - не вырубишь топором.

----------


## SVVAULSH

До октября был в Кандагаре.А с октября и до ухода полка был в Баграме.
Все упомянутые события имели место быть в истории 927 иап.Сразу уточню,что во время первого события я еще не служил в полку.А во время четвертого - уже не служил,т.к. в 1985г.уехал по замене в 16 ВА.Об этих летных происшествиях знаю из рассказов очевидцев.
Второ и третье события помню довольно не плохо.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Второ и третье события помню довольно не плохо.


 Это надо ВИДЕТЬ, тогда можно говорить. Из "бабочки" (передвижное КП) где ты был это совсем не видно - КДП мешало своими этажными стенами. Ты же сам говоришь, что не летчик и не можешь знать, как это МиГ-21УМ "перепрыгнул" (не на симуляторе!) Ми-8 на взлете с подвесками. А то что в Баграме на ВПП сгорел второй Ми-8 в мае 1984 - вы с Каревым ДВА СВИДЕТЕЛЯ в "единственном" числе!

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Об этих летных происшествиях знаю из рассказов очевидцев.


Так ты не ответил хотя бы "из рассказов очевидцев" - как и куда ушел тот командир 927иап? Ты же знаешь все о истории полка. Или это снова из серии "о склоках"?

----------


## SVVAULSH

В "серии о "склоках" больше не участвую.

No comment.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> В "серии о "склоках" больше не участвую.
> 
> No comment.


   Значит не только в моей памяти он оставил свой "след", если это тайна для истории полка, которую знают все, но вслух - никто...

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

Как про других писать склоки (потерял сознание, въехал в душ, разложил самолет, из АКМ прострелил самолет, попался командующему, последнее время конфликтует с пилотами и др.) так это нормально, а если "дополнить и поправить" - так уже это не вписывается в "историю"? Где-то уже это было, когда один вождь писал всю историю государства про себя и под себя... 
   Вот где настоящие пилоты  http://skywar.ru/pandjsher.html  и как воевали.

----------


## SVVAULSH

http://cards.mail.ru/f3/card.html?hr...d9868c387136b4

----------


## desan2ra

А Сергей Путятин продолжает служить. Уже 37-й год!!!

----------


## desan2ra

Всех с наступающей годовщиной вывода войск!

----------


## SVVAULSH

Спасибо,Андрей.

"Покажи дорогу" сюда на форум С.Путятину.

----------


## desan2ra

Он уже знает.

----------


## SVVAULSH

15 февраля в Березе прошли мероприятия,посвященные 21-й годовщине вывода войск из Афганистана.
  Небольшой фотоотчет можно посмотреть здесь :

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vyacheslav.60/98?page=1

----------


## Fighter

Вячеслав, спасибо за фото! 
Рад увидить однополчан. В Москве тоже отметили в Колонном зале. Из сослуживцев был только Володя Павлов, из знакомых по тому времени В.С.Кот, В.П.Шпак, П.П.Сафронов, В.А.Васильев не смог приехать.

----------


## SVVAULSH

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, ОДНОПЛЧАНЕ !!!

http://cards.mail.ru/f0/card.html?cd...d62d85281e23e2

----------


## ЕВВ

> Как про других писать склоки (потерял сознание, въехал в душ, разложил самолет, из АКМ прострелил самолет, попался командующему, последнее время конфликтует с пилотами и др.) так это нормально, а если "дополнить и поправить" - так уже это не вписывается в "историю"? Где-то уже это было, когда один вождь писал всю историю государства про себя и под себя... 
>    Вот где настоящие пилоты  http://skywar.ru/pandjsher.html  и как воевали.


Ну, блин, Саша Говниюк-"настоящий пилот" и здесь нагадил, блевать хочется от всей его писанины! 

Старый старший штурман Виталий.

----------


## Fighter

> Ну, блин, Саша Говниюк-"настоящий пилот" и здесь нагадил, блевать хочется от всей его писанины! 
> Старый старший штурман Виталий.


Спасибо, Виталий, говорил на прошлой неделе с Игорем, к сожалению, пришел, видно, конец и нашему 927 полку - объединяют на основе 61 АБ в Барановичах?!

----------


## Gnom

> Спасибо, Виталий, говорил на прошлой неделе с Игорем, к сожалению, пришел, видно, конец и нашему 927 полку - объединяют на основе 61 АБ в Барановичах?!


Всё верно! Уже предварительные штаты создали. Если я не ошибаюсь должны уже в августе быть в Барановичах. В Берёзе планируют создать базу БПЛА... :Frown:

----------


## Fighter

> Всё верно! Уже предварительные штаты создали. Если я не ошибаюсь должны уже в августе быть в Барановичах. В Берёзе планируют создать базу БПЛА...


У нас и раньше была эскадрилья БСР. 
Теперь, правда БПЛА, если не ударные, то на уровне кружка авиамоделизма. Оставят от аэродрома 2 плиты для взлета с руки, а для  посадки с парашютом и их не нужно!

----------


## SVVAULSH

В Березе - летное происшествие.
Столкновение в воздухе.Один пришел на аэродром,сел.Второй катапультировался,ищут.
Подробностей не знаю.

----------


## Carrey

22 апреля, AVIA.RU – Столкновение двух истребителей МиГ-29 произошло в воздушном пространстве Беларуси, сообщает «Белта».
"21 апреля в 20.15 во время осуществления планового полета в условиях ограниченной видимости при выполнении маневра повышенной сложности произошло соприкосновение в воздухе двух самолетов МиГ-29 927-й истребительной авиационной базы", - рассказали в пресс-службе Минобороны страны. 
В результате одна из машин получила повреждения, не позволившие продолжить полет. Летчик сумел вывести самолет в район 210-го авиационного полигона и, убедившись в отсутствии на земле населенных пунктов, катапультировался.
Пилот второго истребителя смог успешно приземлиться на базовом аэродроме. В настоящее время жизни летчиков ничто не угрожает. 
Причины случившегося расследуются комиссией Министерства обороны.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1271919468

----------


## Gnom

Млин...! Мой однакашник прыгнул... Командир звена, 2-й класс. На сколько я узнал - со здоровьем всё нормально. В 20ч.15мин. произошло. Столкнулись во время выполнения пилотажа. Заведено уголовное дело...

----------


## SVVAULSH

Пилотаж парой.Зона в районе полигона Ружаны.
Горка с углом 45*.Ведомый доложил :"Справа на месте".
Ведущий:"Выходим влево".
Ведомый оказался слева .При перестроении произошло столкновение.
Ведущий сразу после столкновения выпустил всю механизацию и благополучно приземлился.Повреждены левая консоль и носок крыла.

----------


## Fighter

> Млин...! Мой однакашник прыгнул... Командир звена, 2-й класс. На сколько я узнал - со здоровьем всё нормально. В 20ч.15мин. произошло. Столкнулись во время выполнения пилотажа. Заведено уголовное дело...


Да, уж в таких случаях, "козлов отпущения" всегда найдут, этих раследователей бы в кабину...! Мои соболезнования летчикам и командиру! Хотя, наверное, в таких условиях (судя по опублиованным данным, на деле может было все и не так) сталкиваться все же стыдно, ведь не свободный бой с непременной потерей визуального контакта. А вообще, чем больше и сложнее летать, тем больше возможность происшествий! Если совсем не подниматься в воздух, а только ходить пеший по летному, с аварийностью будет все отлично, правда тоже можно сломать ногу или разбить голову, но с гораздо меньшей вероятностью.

----------


## bagram83-4

Приветствую всех сослуживцев по 927 ИАП. Здоровья и удачи. Сергей Путятин.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Приветствую,Сергей Иванович.С почином.

----------


## desan2ra

От всей души поздравляю с праздником!!!

----------


## AndyK

Нету больше 927-ого ...  :Frown:  20 июля последние 29-ые перелетели в Барановичи

----------


## Gnom

> Нету больше 927-ого ...  20 июля последние 29-ые перелетели в Барановичи


Официально 24 августа 927 иаб прекращает своё существование...

----------


## Антоха

> Официально 24 августа 927 иаб прекращает своё существование...


Почетные наименования перешли к 61 иаб? Там теперь что 4 аэ? три на МиГ-29 и одна на Су-27?

и есть ли подробности по поводу этой аварии?

----------


## Gnom

> Почетные наименования перешли к 61 иаб? Там теперь что 4 аэ? три на МиГ-29 и одна на Су-27?


Про наименования не могу сказать. Две эскадрильи на МиГ-29 по пять звеньев. После нового года структура будет изменена. Каким образом это будет происходить покажет время.

----------


## Иваныч

Прибыл я в Берёзу в 1976г.Группа молодых лейтенантов из ХВВАУЛ,и КАЧИ.Командовал полком в то время п/п-к Васильев.А рук. состав АЭ состоял из матёрых асов,прошедших подготовку по программе пятисотых упражнений и горячие точки.Было у кого учиться.
Первое "боевое" крещение пришлось пройти во время войны между Китаем и Вьетнамом.Когда была поставлена задача в течение 2суток перебазироваться в Монголию.Времени на подготовку практически не было,и нам продляли 7часовую смену,а на полигон планировали сразу парами,но и это не успели.Была команда вперёд.
Аэродромы на которых садились во время перелёта,все не помню,но некоторые запомнились навсегда.Я был ведущим второй пары.Перелёт выполнялся звеньями.Не запомнил название  ПВОшного аэродрома в районе Урала.Шёл сильный снег,низкая облачность примерно 150м,прожектора только с ближнего,но полк сел без проблем.Вспоминаю слова командира базировавшегося там полка:-я бы своих лётчиков в такую погоду не пустил.
А вот название следующего аэродрома я запомнил навсегда,КАНСК.
Но это другая история.

----------


## Иваныч

> *Окончание гастролей*
> В Афганистане наш полк базировался на трех аэродромах  - в Баграме и Шинданте по одной эскадрилье и дежурное звено в Кандагаре. Периодически командованием, которое в основном находилось в Баграме, производились посещения аэродромов Шиндант и Кандагар. Обычно, чтобы не связываться с ожиданием попутного борта, производилось это на «собственном транспорте» – учебно-боевом двухместном МиГ-21ум.  
> 	Во время одного такого моего прилета в Шиндант, туда с гастролями прибыл Театр Советской Армии – многие артисты посещали с концертами боевые части. Встревали их с любовью – частица мирной домашней жизни, да и в какой отдаленный гарнизон когда прилетит звезда? Встреча в Шинданте тоже не была исключением, Людмила Чурсина, Алина Покровская, другие артисты театра. До этого труппа уже посетила Кабул. После гостеприимного приема, организованного командованием 40А, артисты при прилете выглядели немного уставшими. В честь гостей наше звено МиГ-21, возвратившееся после удара, скрутило артистам тройку петель над аэродромом, 157 апиб продемонстрировал  на стоянке свои большие Су-17. Однако состязаться в гостеприимстве с 5 гвардейской мотострелковой дивизией мы не могли, и артисты были увезены пехотой в штаб дивизии, где и состоялся концерт.
> На следующий день труппа возвращалась домой в Союз. Гости, привезенные из дивизии, в ожидании самолета расположились с тени деревьев у КДП. Артисты явно устали от танков, стрельбы из пушек и вчерашнего позднего ужина. Рейсовый Ил–18, следующий по маршруту Ташкент – Кандагар – Шиндант задерживался. Время обеда еще не наступило, но легкий ланч на травке, и не только с чаем и кофе, как- то скрашивал время ожидания.
> 	Появилась возможность и авиаторам вновь отметиться в гостеприимстве. Проход после удара наших соседей, звена Су-17 не очень впечатлил – слишком высоко, тихо и медленно. Теперь очередь за истребителями – у замкомэски майора  Ивана Абезина случился полет на сложный пилотаж по плану ввода в строй после  болезни. Над аэродромом Иван выложился полностью – пилотаж с нижней границей маневров в 100 м  - красиво, и иногда, даже немного страшно -я на КДП даже раз не выдержал, крикнув в эфир - Выводи!
> Однако и это зрелище зрителей тоже как-то не очень заинтересовало, так устали – из пушки стрелять было видно интереснее. Обидно за авиацию!
> Командую Ивану:
> -	После задания пройди пониже.
> Уж этот элемент был отработан у нас давно, высота 20-50 м, скорость за 1200, форсаж - для пущего шуму, тормоза, чтобы не перескочить скорость звука. 
> ...


Пилотировал Абезин,взлетали парой,со спаркой.В спарке был Коробов,второго не помню.Самолёт(кажется АН-12)стоял с откинутым "задом",артисты уже погрузились,готовились к отлёту.Самолёт задержали,артистов попросили выйти из самолёта.Выходя,они наигранно как со сцены махали руками.Во время взлёта парой спарка стала отставать,на что артисты зашептали:-отстаёт,отстаёт.Им твёрдо ответили:-да это спарка,и они дружно завторили;-это спарка,это спарка.
Те кто был в Шинданте,очень много полётов выполняли на разведку,поэтому полёты на малой высоте были отработаны.
Иван умел летать очень низко над землёй,это так.Даже летал в Иран(из хулиганских разумеется побуждений),но это другая история.

----------


## Иваныч

Все новогодние вечера проходили в лётной столовой,а на следующий день там-же новогодний утренник для детей.Регулярно участвовал в этих утренниках в качестве деда Мороза.По окончании,как правило экспромтового представления,с удовольствием выслушивал стишки и песенки малышей,раздавая им из мешка мелкие сладости и детские "безделушки".По окончании утренника,деду Морозу вручалась бутылка водки,которую там-же успешно осушали.

----------


## SVVAULSH

С Новым годом,однополчане !!!

Привет всем из предпраздничной Берёзы :

----------


## SVVAULSH

Продолжение :

----------


## SVVAULSH

Продолжение:

----------


## SVVAULSH

Ну и : привет и поздравления лично от меня :

----------


## Иваныч

Очень приятно смотреть на празднично украшенные знакомые,и уже не совсем знакомые места.

----------


## Иваныч

Прочитал воспоминания Николая Генадьевича Карева,"Афганский дневник".И не только,а ещё и всё посты относящиеся к 927ИАП,а так-же к  людям связанным с его славной историей,и к сожалению с"нехорошей" сегодняшней реальностью.Очень удивил  Александр Гордиюк,даже немножечко шокировал.Но не хочу о плохом.
Замечательно,что есть место где можно что-то вспомнить,что время неумолимо пытается стереть в памяти.Таковой "таблеткой", от склероза, несомненно является "Афганский дневник".
Немало в истории 927ИАП ,славных страниц.
Продолжу о перелёте в Монголию.
                                               КАНСК.
После успешной посадки полка,где-то в районе Урала,в условиях ниже минимума,его лётный состав ждало серьёзное испытание,это перелёт и посадка в Канске.Сам полёт по маршруту ничего не предвещал,обычный рутинный полет,с единственной нагрузкой на заднее место.Всё началось после перехода на канал управления Канска.Ситуация в эфире была очень напряжённой.Погода в районе Канска в отличие от предыыдущего аэродрома, была миллион на миллион,но именно отличная видимость и оказалась проблемой.Не всегда оказывается "хорошо",когда лётчик всё видит,бывают моменты,что лучше-бы всё и не видеть.
Несмотря на замечательную погоду,на посадку нас почему-то стали заводить по системе.В эфире постоянно звучало:-"посадка на левую полосу,посадка на левую полосу".В районе уже носилась группа самолётов ушедших на второй круг,пытавшихся по видимому(так я думал)сеть на правую полосу,и  количество таковых постоянно увеличивалось.По команде ведущего мы распустились и индивидуально начали заход с прямой.
Ком.звена у меня был Женя Буренин(замечательный лётчик,командир,сдавший в Берёзе на лётчика снайпера,Воздушный Боец,именно с большой буквы и мой друг)он уходит на второй круг,следом за ним уходит на второй круг Валера Самойло,оба пытаются сесть на правую полосу.Представим моё состояние после этого,я сразу упёрся взглядом в АРК и практически никуда не смотрел пока не сработал маркер дальнего привода.Услышав сигналы дальнего привода,перевёл взгляд вперёд и, что-же я увидел...?
А увидел я,впереди широкую расчищенную от снега ВВП с расчищенными РД,ведущими вправо,справа просматривалась стоянка и на ней самолёты.,а слева,такую-же по длине очень узкую "ВВП"(так я подумал),никакими РД не с чем не соединённую,просто расчищенную длинную полоску бетона,окружённую со всех сторон снегом.В виду большого количества с-тов находящихся в воздухе,по придчине уходов на второй круг,ГРП запуталась,кто за кем заходит,и сам процес захода и посадок,уже не совсем ей контролировался и управлялся.Как положено доложил над дальним,и ответа не получил.В мыслях у меня было недоумение:-зачем садиться на левую узенькую полосу,когда впереди широкая.Доложил ещё раз,разрешения на посадку нет,и о чудо,я ещё только подходил к БПРС ,а на  земле к этому времени,успели подогнать прожектор в начало ВВП и  включить его.Это было для меня хорошим знаком,что похоже сажусь на "левую "полосу.Хотя 100% уверенности не было,разрешение на посадку я так и не получил.Выравниваю самолёт чуть выше,обороты не убираю,жду реакции РП."Задержи,пониже",слышу знакомый голос .Убираю обороты,плавно касаюсь ВВП,торможу.За мной заходит Славик Новодарский,который действовал по той-же схеме,по АРК до БПРС,и тоже садится нормально.Сруливаю с ВВП,двигаюсь по РД.
В это время  сделав круг подходит к дальнему Буренин Женя,Докладывает,ответа не получает,но снижается по глиссаде,остаточек топлива. уже небольшой.С РД (я развернулся на 180градусов),мне хорошо видно,что происходит в районе посадочной глиссады,что снижается он куда-то в сторону от ВВП,ниже,все ниже,вот-вот скроется за деревьями.РП орёт,на второй круг,кто садится на второй круг,позывных нет.Самолёт Евгения исчезает за деревьями,у меня внутри всё замерло,но Буренин есть Буренин,через несколько секунд его самолёт выплывает из-за деревьев,делает короткий круг и садится за Валерьяном Самойло.
Мне повезло,ту злосчатую полосу я попросту не увидел,как я сказал выше,лучше иногда не всё видеть.
Как потом рассказали нам,это полоса гражданского аэродрома,она на ремонте,с разницей курса посадки градусов 20-25. 
Был и такой курьёз,когда на обе полосы садилось по самолёту,поступила команда от РП:-кто садится на свою полосу посадка,кто на чужую-на второй круг.Разумеется на второй круг ушли оба.
Полк приземлися,командир(Василь  ев)приказал быстро построить  перед самолётами лётчиков.Мы быстро собрались,он быстро подошёл  с  СКП,кого-то из лётчиков подозвал к себе и дал команду посчитать самолёты стоящие на ЦЗ.Кол-во самолётов к счастью совпало.Дальше не слишком жёсткий,но очень неприятный втык,но приказ МО никто не отменял,лететь надо дальше.Следующий аэродром посадки был уже в Монголии.Точное название не помню,возможно Чой-Балсан,на нём базировался полк СУ-17,аэродром высокогорный.У большинства,если не у всех,опыта посадок на высокогорные аэродромы не было,а значит не всё там прошло гладко.
Но это совсем другая история.

----------


## SVVAULSH

ИВАНЫЧ,в личные сообщения загляните.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Вчера в "Моем Мире" получил сообщение от жены бывшего нашего однополчанина - Любови Липовой.Чтобы не пересказывать,-переношу это сообщение сюда.Надеюсь,что кто-то из упомянутых(и не упомянутых)в сообщении лиц вспомнит её и выйдет на связь.

=Здравствуйте, Вячеслав! Я была на форуме о 927 ИАП, и увидела на фото знакомые лица. И много фамилий прозвучало на форуме. Правда мой муж был не летчиком, а политработн., и мы были в Березе с 1974 по 80гг. В 80-м он поступил в академию. Тогда ком. полка был Васильев Валерий Афанасьевич.Кравченок, Черноволод, Самойлов (Володя погиб в Монголии, я дружила с его женой, Аней) и Нистратов Слава, это всё были наши друзья.  У меня есть стих-е, посвященное Васильеву ВА, можно его разместить на форуме? Мы с ним снова встретились в Ташкенте, а потом в Одессе. Когда служили в Марах он прилетал и туда. Крайний раз я его видела с Леной в Одессе очень давно. Он был советником президента по авиации. В прошлом году он был тоже в Одессе, но у меня не было возможности с ним встретиться. С ув. Люба=

=Здравствуйте, Вячеслав! Даже не ожидала такого быстрого ответа! Оооочень обрадовалась, правда! Что касается форума, так там исключительно мужской коллектив сложился, и мне бы не хотелось там присутствовать в качестве белой вороны. Кто-то нормально воспримет, а кто-то - не адекватно. Поэтому на ваш суд: я сейчас перекину стих, а вы его разместите пож-та там,под моей фамилией (Липовая) может и Васильев зайдет. =

----------


## SVVAULSH

По просьбе и с разрешения автора представляю стихотворение,посвящённое бывшему командиру 927 истребительного авиационного полка Валерию Афанасьевичу Васильеву.

Любовь Липовая



                   Сентиментальный генерал

Боевой офицер,
И в наградах вся грудь.
От курсанта прошёл
К генералу весь путь.

В Белоруссии был
Командиром полка.
Никогда не смотрел
На людей свысока.

Он в горячие точки
Не раз летал,
Его лидерный полк
Везде побывал.

Вот и стал генералом
Наш командир.
Только вскоре сменил
На "гражданку" мундир.

Развалился Союз,
ОборвАлась та нить, 
Что могла государства
Воедино скрепить. 

Кто мы, где мы?
Где Родина-мать?
За кого воевать,
Честь кому отдавать?

Но упрямо вставал
Боевой генерал,
И пускай без мундира,
Всё равно он летал!

Наступает пора,
Завершаем свой путь.
Годы службы прошли,
Не забыть...не вернуть...

Молодой командир...
Боевой генерал...
На ресницах слеза...
Скольких он потерял.

----------


## Gnom

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## SVVAULSH

Приветствую,Gnom.
Посмотрите пожалуйста пост №56 на 3-ей страничке.

----------


## Gnom

> Позвоню на этой неделе Григорию Кирилловичу. Спрошу.


О-о-о!  :Smile: Спасибо за напоминание. Я тогда с поступлением замотался. Сейчас честно не до этого и телефон затерялся. Но постараюсь найти. Потом отпишу.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Новый ОБЛИК  927иап/иаб:



новая вывеска на въезде в гарнизон 





АФИША новая,а КПП - то старенький :

----------


## SVVAULSH

Печальная новость.
25 июня умер Владимир Александрович Волошановский.
В начале 80-х годов был заместителем командира полка по ИАС.
Ушёл на 65-м году.Сердце.Инфаркт.
Похоронен в г.Николаеве,Одесской области.

----------


## SVVAULSH

В субботу,10 сентября,в Берёзе проходил областной праздник урожая "Дажынки 2011".Основны мероприятия проводились на центральной площади города и на ул.Ленина.Присутствовали делегации передовиков-механизаторов из районов области,областное губернаторство почтило своим присутствием.Движение по ул.Ленина было перекрыто,а сама улица с обоих сторон была запонена многочисленными торговыми точками,КАФЭшками и павильонами хозяйств и предприятий области.
Дым от мангалов стоял столбом.Горячительные напитки лились,ну если не рекой,то таким полноводным ручьём.
Выкладываю здесь то,что наснимал.Кому интересно - смотрите.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Уважаемые однополчане.
Чуть больше месяца остаётся до юбилея - 70-летия 927 полка.Нашего с вами полка.
Информирую,что юбилейные мероприятия запланированы на 30 июня 2012 года,начало в 10.00 местного времени.
Планируйте свои выезды,билеты,переезды и т.д.Время ещё есть.

----------


## HVK-HVK

Хотелось бы узнать, занимается ли конкретно кто-либо организацией Великого Юбилея полка? По любому я планирую поездку и хотелось бы узнать возможности Березы по проживанию. Полковник в отставке Гончарук Владимир Константинович, г. Могилев

----------


## HVK-HVK

Печальная новость! 25 мая в г. Санкт-Петербурге на 64-м году жизни скончался наш однополчанин - полковник в отставке Силкин Валерий Михайлович. В 1973-1981г.г. - техник самолета 1аэ, ПНШ по СЧ и К. Похоронен в г. С-Петербурге

----------


## SVVAULSH

Добрый вечер,Владимир Константинович.
План юбилейных мероприятий ещё уточняется и утрясается.К организации юбилея подключились исполком и шефы.
Пока что с уверенностью могу сказать,что начало мероприятий в 10.00 30 июня в Старом парке г.Берёзы.Идёт работа по подготовке к размещению примерно 250 гостей-ветеранов полка в городской гостинице,общежитии,казарм  е,в д.Малеч.
Появится более конкретная информация ,- дам знать сюда или вам в личку.Телефон оргкомитета постараюсь узнать к понедельнику.

----------


## Gnom

Знаки выпущенные на юбилей

----------


## HVK-HVK

В связи с переносом выходных, есть пожелания перенести празднование юбилея на 1.07. Ведь многие работают, а это создаст кое-какие трудности!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HVK-HVK

Прекрасный знак! Молодцы создатели. Каким образом его можно заполучить? В далеком 1972 г. прапорщиком В.Глазковым был сделан знак "30 лет Кенисбергскому". В советские годы изготовить оснастку (клише) для изготовления подобных знаков было очень проблематично. Мне пришлось пробивать его изготовление на Минском заводе технической оснастки и удалось это сделать. За что я получил от ком. полка п-ка Тарасова А.Л. очень прекрасный ценный подарок.

----------


## Gnom

> Прекрасный знак! Молодцы создатели. Каким образом его можно заполучить? В далеком 1972 г. прапорщиком В.Глазковым был сделан знак "30 лет Кенисбергскому". В советские годы изготовить оснастку (клише) для изготовления подобных знаков было очень проблематично. Мне пришлось пробивать его изготовление на Минском заводе технической оснастки и удалось это сделать. За что я получил от ком. полка п-ка Тарасова А.Л. очень прекрасный ценный подарок.


Сугубо моё мнение, что знак не очень удачен. Свиток очень рельефно получился. напоминает цифру 9. И сразу бросается в глаза 970. По поводу знака наверно вообще не замарачивались. Похожий в 61 ИАБ и 181 БВБ. 
В Минске есть фирма изготовившая эти знаки. Это их электронный адресс asd65@inbox.ru Это телефон (Velcom) 620-11-00 Виталия. Он работает в этой фирме и может более конкретно ответить по поводу приобретения. Есть вариант попросить знакомых непосредственно служащих в базе купить для себя. Цена около 85-95 тыс.

----------


## SVVAULSH

На все вопросы,связанные с организацией и проведением юбилейных мероприятий,в т.ч. и размещением гостей,готов ответить командир в/ч 55782 
полковник Пилипец Владимир Владимирович.
Вот его моб.телефон : + 375 29 7977064

----------


## JACKSON

Разрешите узнать что будет за праздник?927ая ИАБ вч55782 не существует  с 25 08 2010г!!!!!! Вот еслибы не разогнали-другое дело!Пилипец В.В. не командир 55782 и никогда им не был!

----------


## SVVAULSH

JACKSON :

Насчёт номера в/ч,возможно,я и лопухнулся,написал по привычке.
А чем командует В.В.Пилипец и что будет за праздник,- это вы можете спросить у него самого.Телефон см.постом выше.

----------


## JACKSON

> JACKSON :
> 
> Насчёт номера в/ч,возможно,я и лопухнулся,написал по привычке.
> А чем командует В.В.Пилипец и что будет за праздник,- это вы можете спросить у него самого.Телефон см.постом выше.


Чем и кем командует и командовал Владимир Владимирович знаю очень хорошо.В в/ч55782 прослужил с 92го и до разгона.Просто праздник какой-то не совсем такой получается.Части нет, печать и Знамя сданы в архив....Не только мое мнение.

----------


## ALfa

> На все вопросы,связанные с организацией и проведением юбилейных мероприятий,в т.ч. и размещением гостей,готов ответить командир в/ч 55782


Поскольку вышеуказанный номер недоступен, спрошу здесь.
Посещение самой в/ч будет или ограничатся праздником в городском парке?

----------


## SVVAULSH

JACKSON :

Согласен,что от бывшего истребительного авиационного полка осталась только цифра  = 927 = в наименовании нынешнего Центра.Но ведь то,что был такой полк из памяти тысяч людей,которым довелось в нём служить,не сотрёшь.
Ну,а праздник или не праздник ...?
Можно и по другому выразиться.К примеру,-"Встреча ветеранов в день 70-й годовщины образования 927 иап".

ALfa:

В городском парке будет начало мероприятий.Будет посещение и служебного городка,и выезд на аэродром.
Как только появится более-менее конкретный план мероприятий , - выложу здесь.

----------


## HVK-HVK

Дорогие однополчане! Уже давно нет страны, которой мы присягали и служили волей и правдой, нет Советской Армии, которая нас взрастила и которой мы отдали  свою молодость и все самые прекрасные годы, нет прославленной 26 ВА, нет 95 иад, но долго был и оставался 927 иап. Но к нашему большому счастью остался правоприемник-Центр подготовки, остался номер войсковой части 55782, который также дорог для многих из нас, как и 927  иап. И если командир в/ч 55782 верен боевым традициям 927 иап и 70-летие нашего знаменательного полка празднует, как день части и День полка огромное ему спасибо, ибо он делает ни только святое дело для нас, чьи годы связаны с 927 иап, но и для нынешнего молодого поколения. Так уж сложилось, что после службы в 927, 10 орап, затем 95 иад, я много лет прослужил на Д.Востоке. После возвратился в Беларусь и ностальгия мучала по прежним местам службы. В 2011 было 70 лет 10 орап (Щучин), которого уже давно нет, но какой праздник был устроен-это ни передать!!!!!!!!!!!!! Мой вывод однозначен. По любому в этот день я буду в Березе, я отдам дань уважения всем, кто служил в полку, кто служит в в/ч 55782, я надеюсь на встречу с однополчанами после 35-летней разлуки и хотелось бы большого праздника, который будет несомненно. Я и многие из нас надеемся на это. До скорой встречи дорогие однополчане. С глубоким уважением - Вл. Конст. Гончарук (1969-1975г.г.)

----------


## JACKSON

Хочу внести ясность и некоторые корректировки.в/ч55782 больше не существует! Номер в/ч 927 ЦППБ БАК другой!

----------


## HVK-HVK

Печальная весть. 27 июня 2012 года в г. Минске на 81-м году ушел из жизни полковник в отставке Павловский Виктор Антонович. В конце 60-х, начале 70-х годов на протяжении многих лет был заместителем командира 927 иап. Вечная ему память!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SVVAULSH

7 мая 2016 г. в Берёзе торжественно открыт памятник авиаторам:



1000x750(227.31 kB)
www.fotolink.su

1000x750(218.09 kB)
www.fotolink.su

1000x750(155.82 kB)
www.fotolink.su

1000x750(210.84 kB)
www.fotolink.su

----------


## FLOGGER

Это, поди, едва ли не единственный самолет-памятник в таком приличном виде. Молодцы, с душой отнеслись!

----------


## SVVAULSH

Да,это так.
Данный самолёт до 1986 г. "нёс службу"  в нашем полку.
В прежней жизни имел бортовой номер 49.После переучивания полка на МиГ-29
этот борт был перевезён в мини-музей в г.Лида,где и простоял без малого тридцать лет.
Перед установкой на постамент сделан небольшой косметический ремонт на  Барановичском АРЗ .

----------

